# The Next Person to Post Here...



## MellonFriend

Hey everyone! I Found this game on Ravelry and thought it would be fun here too. What you do is you predict something about the next poster. For example you say: The Next Person to Post here (TNPTP if you get too border of writing that out) Only has four does. Then, the next person to post would answer True or false and why if they wanted to. Then they would predict something about the next person. I'm going to start out so everyone understands.


----------



## MellonFriend

False. I only have two does. 

The next person to post has only ever owned nigerians.


----------



## Kass

False. 
I own a nigerian, a nigerian cross, and a nubian.

TNPTP has a doe about to kidd that they are super excited about


----------



## KST Goat Farm

Kass said:


> False.
> I own a nigerian, a nigerian cross, and a nubian.
> 
> TNPTP has a doe about to kidd that they are super excited about


Sort of true. She is not due till January but I still can't wait. She is my second favorite milk goat but her udder has changed since her last kidding ant now I think she will be my favorite.

Tnptph has boer goats.


----------



## Boers4ever

True
I have six Boers and a Nigi cross
TNPTP loves when their goats give them kisses.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

True
I do really love kisses from my goaties(embarrassed)
TNPTP has never owned a boer before...


----------



## AimeesGoats

False.
I only own boer goats!
TNPTP only has goats on their farm.


----------



## MellonFriend

False.
I have Chickens, Meat Rabbits, Bees, Plus lots of pets (cats, dogs, guinea pig, rat, fish)!

TNPTP Is giving their goats alfalfa hay right now.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

True
Only alfalfa hay for the big does!

TNPTP Feeds their goats organically.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

False. I can’t get purely organic hay and minerals, but everything else is organic.

TNPTP has only does.


----------



## Boers4ever

False
I have 6 does and two bucks. 
TNPTP has a dream goat breed that they’ve always wanted.


----------



## MellonFriend

True..?
I have the goats I picked out of all goat breeds, but I didn't dream about them always.

TNPTP trims their goats' hooves once a month.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

False. 

Most all of our herd has very low maintenance hooves.

TNPTP just got a new buck this year!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

True!
He is super handsome too! His name is Power!

TNPTP has a registered herd.


----------



## MellonFriend

True! All registered kinders to the KGBA.

TNPTP has never ridden a horse.


----------



## Boers4ever

False
I have a horse named Dutchess that I ride all the time!
TNPTP feeds their goats raw garlic.


----------



## Kass

False
I wish I did. Mine dont like it. I've been trying to find time to play around with it to get them to eat it, but I've been super busy and keep forgetting. 
TNPTPH is a dog person


----------



## happybleats

True. i have 2 great danes a boxer hound cross 2 rat terriers and a weeniepoo... 

TNPTPH has only owned goats a year


----------



## KST Goat Farm

False. I bought my first goat almost 4 years ago. 
Tnptph has chickens, bees, pigs, and a cow.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False.
Just goats and a dog!
TNPTPH only owns 1 goat.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

False, I should hope nobody does!!

TNPTPH has owned goats for over 20 years.


----------



## MellonFriend

False. Only in my second year. I hope to own them that long!

TNPTPH has goats with horns.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

True!
All of mine are horned!

TNPTPH has all polled goats.


----------



## KST Goat Farm

False. All 19 of our goats have horns. 
Tnptph has too many cats.


----------



## Boers4ever

False
You can never have too many barn cats! We have 8 at the moment. But are always getting more. 
TNPTP is the only goat raiser in their area.


----------



## Kass

False. 
I know a couple back yard breeders and I know of a couple bigger breeders in my area. 
TNPTPH favorite goat breed is Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

True. Guilty as charged 

TNPTPH is dressing their goat(s) up for Halloween.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False. 
But im dressing up my dog...sorta!!

TNPTPH loves giving their goats hug and kisses.


----------



## KST Goat Farm

True. 
Tnptph just bought a new buck!


----------



## happybleats

True..sort of...I just bought two new nigerian bucks. 

tnptph spent today cleaning out stalls


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False.
I worked on cabinets instead!
TNPTPH cleans their stalls everyday.


----------



## senoradirt

False, my goats roam in pasture and only go inside when raining.

TNPTPH would rather smell goat burp than visit the DMV


----------



## MellonFriend

True, I guess. I don't drive, but I still don't like dealing with stuff like that so I'm sure I wouldn't.

THPTPH dressed up for Halloween.


----------



## KST Goat Farm

False. We had/have Covid and we never do anything for Halloween anyway so we went to bed.

Tnptph has rabbits.


----------



## senoradirt

If you mean brown bunnies that hop around the yard, then yes I do.

TNPTPH can crank out a string of highly descriptive, creative, & downright unusual cuss words if properly motivated


----------



## MellonFriend

Hmm... False. I tend to just get befuddled and draw a blank. I also don't curse, so there's that.

TNPTPH will never be able to grow a beard. :lolgoat:


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False.

TNPTPH likes to paint their fingernails.


----------



## Kass

False! I always have super dry and cracked hands, so it doesn't look right. And I only have the dollar store stuff so it chips halfway off the first day and looks bad for a week! 

TNPTP hates having dry hands


----------



## MellonFriend

Iluvlilly! said:


> False.
> 
> TNPTPH likes to paint their fingernails.


Dangit! I thought I had that locked!



Kass said:


> False! I always have super dry and cracked hands, so it doesn't look right. And I only have the dollar store stuff so it chips halfway off the first day and looks bad for a week!
> 
> TNPTP hates having dry hands


TRUE!!! I have horrible dry hands that just started yesterday after being in the wind all day. My sister makes a hand cream from her beeswax that works wonders though.

TNPTP Brushes their teeth three times a day.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False!

TNPTPH Reads every night before they go to bed.


----------



## Kass

True! I love reading! 
Tnptp has a fish tank


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False. Wish i did!

TNPTPH has a aquaponics


----------



## goatsue

I don't even know what an aquaponics is!?!

TNPTPH has pigs


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

False! No pigs. At least not yet - maybe not ever - but we do love pork, lol. 

TNPTPH has been around goats for most of their life.


----------



## KST Goat Farm

False. I have only had goats 4 years. 
Tnptph needs to do some fencing.


----------



## MellonFriend

KST Goat Farm said:


> False. I have only had goats 4 years.
> Tnptph needs to do some fencing.


True. We have been buying the supplies to fence in about another acre or two on our land. We'll be wait until spring though to put it up.

TNPTP has watched Spongebob Squarepants. :heehee:


----------



## tammyd57

True! Love me some Squarepants!
TNPTP has a white goat and a black one.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Sort of true! I have a couple white ones, but no solid black
TNPTP has 3 goat paddocks


----------



## MellonFriend

True for now.  

TNPTP has never used a chemical wormer.


----------



## Kass

False. I've only used chemical. Sadly. Hoping to move to herbals soon. Just so expensive! 
TNPTPH has tanned a rabbit hide


----------



## KST Goat Farm

False. I have tried a coyote hide. It did not turn out very good. 
Tnptph feeds their goats grain every day.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Sorta true...I feed my young ones everyday but not the adults yet!

TNPTPH is hoping to feed their goats organically.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

True! And so far, have been mostly successful! 
TNPTPH also keeps a couple of dogs.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Nommie Bringeruvda Noms said:


> True! And so far, have been mostly successful!


That's so cool!!

True. I own one but also take care of my family's dog most times!
TNPTPH has horses.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

True I have a horse..her name is Gypsy.

Tnptph has never helped in a does delivery


----------



## KST Goat Farm

False. I have pulled kids, repositioned kids, and most of the time I dry of the face. 
Tnptph loves snakes.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Nope...HATE DESPISE Snakes...only good snake is a Dead snake.


Tnptph all your goats have dapples


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

False! None of my goats are dappled.

Tnptph is a brunette.


----------



## MellonFriend

False. I have naturally curly blonde hair though.

TNPTP just watched a movie.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

True!
Last night we watched a shark moviemg:

TNPTPH likes to watch TV.


----------



## senoradirt

True, like to watch TV

TNPTPH thinks North Carolina bbq is the best bbq


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Maybe? Depends on the recipe!

Tnptph drives a small car.


----------



## Kass

True sort of. I'm doing drivers ed right now and the car I drive is small. Once I get my permit though I'll be driving a truck. 

TNPTPH drinks a coffee every day


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

True! My mug is 24oz - and, sometimes, I refill it!

Tnptph is more of a tea drinker


----------



## MellonFriend

True! I cant stand coffee. Bleh! Love the smell of it though.

TNPTP didn't know that "Buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo." is a grammatically correct sentence. (got that from the trivia inside a snapple cap)


----------



## KST Goat Farm

False. We don't have a TV and never have. But my little sisters do like watching The Beverly Hillbillys and Petticoat Junction on YouTube.
Tnptph has more that 5 siblings.


----------



## MellonFriend

Something got out of wack in the order of responses. I'll just correct it by answering the previous one and reposting my prediction. No problem!

False. I have four siblings. All sisters including me.

TNPTP didn't know that "Buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo." is a grammatically correct sentence. (got that from the trivia inside a snapple cap)


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

True! I had no idea, lol!

Tnptph is the only girl in her family.


----------



## 21goaties

False

TNPTP has seen a goat frolicking sometime during the last 24 hours


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False

TNPTP has older brothers


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Iluvlilly! said:


> False
> 
> TNPTP has older brothers


But, sisters? Not 'only child' just only girl.


----------



## MellonFriend

Nommie Bringeruvda Noms said:


> But, sisters? Not 'only child' just only girl.


I think you forgot to say TNPTP....


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Lol! Oops! True! I do.

Tnptph has 3 children


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False.
But I have three siblings!
TNPTP is married/has a boyfriend.


----------



## Kass

False! 
TNPTPH has a garden


----------



## Boers4ever

False, at the moment. 
We had a really big one but had to move it due to building a additional room to the house. 
TNPTPH is a morning person


----------



## Iluvlilly!

True sort of! Depends, do you think always getting up around 6:30 is early?

TNPTPH is a night owl.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

True! (And 6:30 is painfully early, imho!)

TNPTPH has more than 10acres


----------



## Kass

True! We have 20 acres
TNPTPH loves yellow labs.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Iluvlilly!

True! I love any dog!
TNPTPH want's/has a beagle.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

False. I'm had over heels for Charlie, my Cavalier King Charles (her 1st birthday is tomorrow!) and Bailey, our 14month old Irish Wolfhound - but, I do love beagles, too!

TNPTPH is a fan of Buff Orpington chickens!


----------



## McCarthyFarms

Half true! I have nothing against Buff Orpingtons, but I'm a Barred Rock kind of gal!

TNPTPH prefers tea over coffee!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

False..I have 21...and 11 are preggo...lol


TNPTPH I have only registered goats


----------



## Tanya

False. South Africa doesnt register their goats.

TNPTPH uses a spray bottle to keep buly goats at bay


----------



## CountyLineAcres

False! Human-aggressive goats become tacos.

TNPTPH has a goat with blue eyes.


----------



## Tanya

False both Destiny and Gizmo have the most beautiful baby browns and get away with it too.
TNPTPH lives in Pennsylvania


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False.
Wisconsin!
TNPTPH lives in California.


----------



## KST Goat Farm

False. Colorado. 
Tnptph likes playing music.


----------



## Tanya

True. Hard rock and heavy metal of course.

TNPTPH enjoys farming


----------



## MellonFriend

So true! I love my "job".:goatkiss:

TNPTP knows how to play an instrument.


----------



## Tanya

True. I play the symbols very well. 

TNPTPH is from a country other than the USA


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False!
TNPTPH likes country music.


----------



## Tanya

I do yes, most certainly like Laine Hardy

TNPTPH has Alsations


----------



## McCarthyFarms

False! We have an Australian Kelpie and a Great Dane x Neapolitan Mastiff.

TNPTPH is a cat person (second to a goat person of course!)


----------



## Tanya

True. I am a Siamese and Tabby lover.

TNPTPH is Vegan


----------



## KST Goat Farm

Very false. I eat a lot of meat. 
Tnptph has lots of goat themed clothing.


----------



## McCarthyFarms

False! I wish I did. Hard to find in Aussieland!

TNPTPH has a goat with horns


----------



## Iluvlilly!

True!
All of mine are horned:devil:
TNPTPH owns pygmy's.


----------



## Tanya

True. I have 2.

TNPTPH is a part time nurse


----------



## McCarthyFarms

False. I own and manage a horsemanship business as well as part owner in an animal natural wellness/health feed company.

TNPTPH isn't a morning person!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

TRUE! IT takes me forever to get.moving..
Tnptph..all my goats are the same breed


----------



## CountyLineAcres

False! We have boers, savannas, and nubians.

TNPTPH has never owned a kiko.


----------



## Tanya

True. I dont own anything with 4 legs.... except my ND and mountain goat.....
TNPTPH has that one annoying family member that says "can I borrow your goats to mow my kawn?"


----------



## KST Goat Farm

True. I have not owned a kiko but they seem like a great breed and I would like some eventually. 
Tnptph has Dexter cows.


----------



## MellonFriend

I think you guys must have posted at the same time. :lolgoat:

I'll answer both of them.



Tanya said:


> TNPTPH has that one annoying family member that says "can I borrow your goats to mow my kawn?


False. My family knows the goats aren't lawn mowers. We have rabbits for that job .



KST Goat Farm said:


> Tnptph has Dexter cows.


And False, no cows here! :cow:

TNPTP Likes cake more than icecream.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Hmmm I like both about the same!!
TNPTPH likes chocolate more than vanilla.


----------



## Kass

False! I dont like chocolate! Except oreos and hot chocolate 

TNPTPH has a pet bird


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Nope..no.pet bird here.
TNPTPH I have red & black goats


----------



## KST Goat Farm

False. We have solid brown goats though and we sold all the black ones. 
Tnptph has or wants an Animal Science degree.


----------



## McCarthyFarms

true! I have a Bachelor of Equine Science and majored in animal nutrition

TNPTPH has more than seven goats


----------



## Iluvlilly!

True! I have 9
TNPTPH actually makes a profit from their goats.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

False...I would Love to.meet & follow the ones that do! Lol

TNPTPH I have only does.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False..I have one buck!
TNPTPH has over 20 commercial goats.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

False...nooooo just about 10...that's plenty of commercials for meeee. Lol

TNPTPH. All me goats are younger than 6 months


----------



## MellonFriend

False. I have two one year olds and two two year olds.

TNPTPH has had rain all day.


----------



## Boers4ever

False
It was actually a very pretty day today. 
TNPTPH has visited Ireland, or knows someone who has.


----------



## Tanya

True. My best friend has an Irish husband and visits 1ce a year
Tnptph loves the colour green


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False. Blue is better!!
TNPTPH likes vibrant colors.


----------



## MellonFriend

True. I love rich jewel tones.

TNPTP cant stand rap music. (Used to be me, but I've changed.)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

TRUE..I'm not into death, kill ,and sexitudes. I prefer New Christian Rock. 

TNPTPH has green eyes


----------



## Boers4ever

True
They sometimes change color too!
TNPTPH has, or knows someone who has, more then 6 children.


----------



## McCarthyFarms

False! I only have one child but have just found out we are expecting number 2. 

TNPTPH lives on less than 5 acres.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Congrats @McCarthyFarms (woo)

False. We live on 63!
TNPTPH has grandchildren.


----------



## Tanya

False.... I am waaaayyyyy too young.
TNPTPH has a brother and a sister


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False. Three brothers, no sisters.
TNPTPH is the only child.


----------



## MadHouse

False. I have a brother and a sister.

TNPTPH grew up with lots of animals.


----------



## Tanya

True. I used to even put lizards in my pockets to protect them from hungry birds.
TNptph has 6 children


----------



## Kass

False! Maybe if you count all my pets, but no, I'm way to young!

TNPTPH likes the new gingerbread flavor at dunkin.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False, I've never even tried Dunkin Donuts!
TNPTPH likes flavored coffee.


----------



## MadHouse

False.
I drank it for a while years and years ago, until it made me nauseous. 
TNPTPH likes to sunbathe.


----------



## Tanya

True. The sun here is just so inviting.
TNPTPH speaks Two languages or more


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Sorta true i guess...English, and can do a little Spanish but im learning!
TNPTPH wants to rescue goats, or already does.


----------



## MellonFriend

I think in a perfect world we would all love to rescue goats, but that's just not possible for all of us. It certainly isn't feasible for me. But great job for people that do! (highfive)

TNPTPH does some sort of art as a hobby.


----------



## Tanya

True. I free paint but it doesnt always turn out as it should from the brain picture.
TNPTPH loooves strawberries


----------



## senoradirt

Yes especially when I need a righteous BM

TNPPH thinks that this







tree at Rockefeller Center, NYC, is the perfect tree for 2020


----------



## Tanya

Oh no. That is soooo fake. What happened to a living tree?
TNPTPH has a degree?


----------



## MellonFriend

False, no degree.

On the tree front, that actually is a living tree. I can't get to the bottom of whether they tried to pick such a bad tree. Looks like the drug it down the highway. mg:

TNPTPH is not having any guests over for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False. My brother and his fiancé is coming I think, and my other brother is coming too! Unless things change. 
TNPTPH Is excited for Thanksgiving.


----------



## MellonFriend

True. I love thanksgiving. 

TNPTPH is feeding their goats garlic tonight.


----------



## Kass

Not me! Maybe soon... 
TNPTPH has already started buying Christmas presents


----------



## Tanya

Agggghhh no. Thank you for reminding me.
TNPTPH takes part in "black friday" (yes we have that here too)


----------



## Boers4ever

False! I’m not interested in getting mauled by a bunch of crazy people just for a discount. 
TNPTPH wants or has a Lamancha.


----------



## Tanya

False. I wish....
TNPTPH has a 60 strong herd


----------



## senoradirt

False, I have 14 (soon to have more)

TNPTPH can pick up poop with bare hands and think nothing of it


----------



## Tanya

Oh yes its only sweetfeed. I can even pull earth worms apart for baby birds.
TNPTPH eats Southern fried chicken


----------



## MadHouse

False. He only chicken I had in the last 33 years was our extra roosters. They weren’t southern fried.
TNPTPH lives near a body of water.


----------



## Tanya

True. It is only a pond but its a body of water... and when it rains its a river.
TNPTPH loves the colour blue


----------



## KST Goat Farm

True. Although it is not my favorite color, I do love it. 
Tnptph likes to cook.


----------



## Boers4ever

True
I just made a Chocolate Pecan Pie for Thanksgiving. 
TNPTPH has a problem with wild hogs tearing up their pastures.


----------



## MellonFriend

Boers4ever said:


> True
> I just made a Chocolate Pecan Pie for Thanksgiving.


Mmm that sounds delicious.


Boers4ever said:


> TNPTPH has a problem with wild hogs tearing up their pastures.


False. Thank goodness. 

TNPTPH loves chocolate desserts the most.


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> Mmm that sounds delicious.
> 
> False. Thank goodness.
> 
> TNPTPH loves chocolate desserts the most.


True! How did you know?!?!
TNPTPH loves to read, but doesn't often get to it.


----------



## Kass

True! Between school and work and the farm... I need to read more! Keeps me from going crazy! 
TNPTPH loves to sleep!


----------



## Tanya

True. But nibbles chirps every hour to be fed. So sleep is an enemy.
TNPTPH is a friend of sugar


----------



## MadHouse

Tanya said:


> nibbles chirps every hour to be fed.


Who is nibbles?


----------



## Tanya

MadHouse said:


> Who is nibbles?


Meet nibbles. My four day old sparrow rescue.


----------



## MadHouse

Tanya said:


> Meet nibbles. My four day old sparrow rescue.


Aaww! Thanks for the picture. All the best to Nibbles, may he grow up to be a happy, healthy sparrow!


----------



## MadHouse

Tanya said:


> True. But nibbles chirps every hour to be fed. So sleep is an enemy.
> TNPTPH is a friend of sugar


True. But the relationship is off kilter.
TNPTPH has more does than male goats.


----------



## Tanya

False. I am even numbered.
TNPTPH is a saint in their community


----------



## MellonFriend

False. My community doesn't know me.

TNPTPH is going to spend all day cooking tomorrow for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Tanya

False. I am in the other side of the world.
TNPTPH has had to bury their fair share of pets


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Sadly, all too true.

TNPTPH is allergic to cats


----------



## MadHouse

False!
TNPTPH dreams of a big adventure.


----------



## Tanya

True. Want to travel the world.
TNPTPH loves old time rock n roll


----------



## Boers4ever

Oh too true!!
Elvis is the KING
TNPTPH can stay in a used bookstore for hours.


----------



## Kass

True! 
TNPTPH loves to walk in the woods and enjoy nature


----------



## Tanya

True. I love exploring our natural areas.
TNPTPH enjoys movies based on real life events


----------



## MellonFriend

True sort of. I enjoy them if they are accurate, but if they are full of Hollywood embellishments that can be no fun.

TNPTPH is in for some really cold weather this coming week.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Not too bad actually! 40's then down to 30's.
TNPTPH loves the cold.


----------



## MadHouse

True!
But since getting animals it has changed... I always worry when it gets super cold now.

TNPTPH eats oatmeal in the morning.


----------



## MellonFriend

False. I really can't stand oatmeal. I wish I liked it, but it really grosses me out. (embarrassed)

TNPTPH likes old movies.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False.
Some of them are okay, but some aren't.
TNPTPH likes comedy movies.


----------



## Boers4ever

MellonFriend said:


> I really can't stand oatmeal. I wish I liked it, but it really grosses me out. (embarrassed).


Yes!! Finally someone who understands my disgust of oatmeal!!


----------



## Boers4ever

Iluvlilly! said:


> False.
> Some of them are okay, but some aren't.
> TNPTPH likes comedy movies.


True. 
TNPTPH can get lost in a good book.


----------



## MellonFriend

TRUE!!! I devour books when they are good. I am known for reading a book every spare chance I get when it's one I like.

TNPTPH has their house smelling good with all the cooking getting done today.


----------



## Kass

True! My little sister and I just made a couple pumpkin pies! 
TNPTPH looooves mashed potatoes 
YUM


----------



## Kass

TNPTPH loves a good storm ( assuming the goats are prepared for it of course)


----------



## MellonFriend

False, we get crazy big storms here sometimes and they get *scary *loud sometimes. Also we are under a lot of big trees and they can get a waven'.:hide:

TNPTPH likes to knit.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False, don't have the patience to do that!
TNPTPH likes to sew.


----------



## MadHouse

True.
Mostly patches on pants, but I like doing it, making it look fancy.

TNPTPH feeds their goats alfalfa pellets.


----------



## Tanya

False. My goats get sweetfeed and fresh vegies and plenty browse. No alfa alfa pellets here.... oh and free choice mineraks.
TNPTPH loves watching lightning shows


----------



## MadHouse

True. The silent ones are so cool.

TNPTPH would really like to see whales or dolphins one day.


----------



## MellonFriend

MadHouse said:


> True. The silent ones are so cool.
> 
> TNPTPH would really like to see whales or dolphins one day.


True. I guess. I have actually seen dolphins, but I would love to see them again. I have seen both wild and captive. When I was little my family would go to the Outer Banks and from our rental house you could occasionally see pods of dolphins sparkling on the ocean.

TNPTPH hates stubbing their toes more than getting a paper cut.


----------



## Tanya

True. Its too painful to walk. At least with a paper cut sucking on it stops the burning....

TNPTPH loooovvveeesss snow


----------



## Boers4ever

TRUE!!!! It hasn’t snowed here in 6 years. So when it does snow it’s a huge blessing for everyone that actually likes it (which is me!). 
TNPTPH will happily walk across a dirty goat pen barefoot.


----------



## Tanya

True. Never had a problem with dirt on my feet. I grew up barefoot. Even going to school barefoot is normal here. Only in high school do we have to wear shoes.

TNPTPH eats peanuts


----------



## Iluvlilly!

True. Sometimes!
TNPTPH loves beef jerkey


----------



## Tanya

False. I Am a vegetarian, but Chevani loves it - here we call it biltong. I make chicken Jerkey (biltong)
TNPTPH will not wear real animal fur


----------



## MadHouse

False.
I have learned to appreciate it in the arctic. The fur trim around your parka hood keeps your face from freezing.
TNPTPH is having rainy weather right now.


----------



## Boers4ever

False. But it’s supposed to be raining all night and day tomorrow. Much to the dissatisfaction of the goats. 
TNPTPH Routinely wears PJs to the barn.


----------



## Kass

True! On days I get to stay home for the morning I go out in my pajamas, but I make sure to not let any goats jump on me! 
TNPTPH loves skiing


----------



## AimeesGoats

Never tried it, but would love to!
TNPTPH has does that are pregnant right now!


----------



## MadHouse

AimeesGoats said:


> Never tried it, but would love to!
> TNPTPH has does that are pregnant right now!


True!!! My Willow is pregnant, at least I hope so! Will see next week, if she doesn't come into heat.

TNPTPH is looking forward to goat kids.


----------



## Kass

True!!!! It will be me and my doe's first time. I cant wait to see the babies!
TNPTPH decorated for Christmas


----------



## MellonFriend

True. Almost finished decorating.

TNPTPH has all their Christmas shopping done.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

True! 
Just finished today
TNPTPH enjoys Christmas shopping.


----------



## Tanya

False. I hate shopping this time of year. It is crazy.
TNPTPH still believes in Santa


----------



## Kass

False. That phase is short in our family. We like to focus on the birth of Jesus. 
TNPTPH had a really nice day today : )


----------



## MadHouse

True!

TNPTPH has Cristmas carols on their brain lately.


----------



## Kass

True
TNPTPH is hoping for a white Christmas


----------



## MellonFriend

I guess that's true. It's never happened since I've lived in the state, but might as well hope!

TNPTPH is not going to have their goats kid in crazy cold weather.


----------



## MadHouse

True!
TNPTPH likes board games.


----------



## MellonFriend

True, but I'm wildly competitive so that ruins it for me sometimes. 

TNPTPH has played Settlers of Catan. (Love it!)


----------



## Tanya

False. What in heavens name is that.
TNPTPH has built an eccentric snow man....


----------



## MadHouse

True, a number of them. Snow pig was one of them.

TNPTPH has both a productive and a lazy side to them.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

True(embarrassed)
TNPTPH loves having their barn look immaculate


----------



## Boers4ever

True but it never quite gets there. 
TNPTPH prefers hot chocolate over coffee.


----------



## MellonFriend

Boers4ever said:


> True but it never quite gets there.
> TNPTPH prefers hot chocolate over coffee.


Absolutely true! I can't stand coffee. Who wants to drink hot, bitter water?



Tanya said:


> False. What in heavens name is that.


 It's a terrific board game. My whole family plays it and it's just so fun!

TNPTPH hates when it's freezing cold AND windy.


----------



## Kass

True. 
TNPTPH loves baking


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat

True 
TNPTP Has more than one breed of goat


----------



## Boers4ever

True. I have all Boers except for a mix doe. I think she is part ND and part Nubian. Not sure what else. 
TNPTPH is an introvert (or homebody).


----------



## Ana

False I’m definitely an extrovert. 

TNPTP has never had covid.


----------



## MellonFriend

True. Thankfully.

TNPTPH thinks high quality hay actually looks delicious.


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> True. Thankfully.
> 
> TNPTPH thinks high quality hay actually looks delicious.


True! Hmmmmm ahhhhhhh!

TNPTPH has tried out a hobby that turned out a passion.


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> Absolutely true! I can't stand coffee. Who wants to drink hot, bitter water?


You are so going to love your goat milk! Makes the best hot chocolate!


----------



## MellonFriend

MadHouse said:


> True! Hmmmmm ahhhhhhh!
> 
> TNPTPH has tried out a hobby that turned out a passion.


True! I tried knitting four years ago and now I'm absolutely obsessed!

TNPTPH likes to draw.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False, I'm not really good at it!
TNPTPH gives their goat a little extra feed on Christmas


----------



## Kass

True! Maybe not grain, but probably apple and carrot! 
TNPTPH wakes up early on Christmas morning


----------



## Boers4ever

False. I used to get up before dawn on Christmas to open my stocking, but now I just want to sleep before the festivities start. 
TNPTPH is training a goat to pull a cart, or wear a pack.


----------



## MellonFriend

False, but I think it would be so cool to!



MellonFriend said:


> I guess that's true. It's never happened since I've lived in the state, but might as well hope!


 So, you know how I said this? Yeah, my mom just told me that they are forecasting six inches of snow for Christmas day. :waiting: Still far out to really know, but still crazy!

TNPTPH likes wool socks.


----------



## MadHouse

True! I get cold feet otherwise.

TNPTPH loves pyjama pants.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

True! They make me feel super comfy and sleep well:heehee:
TNPTPH has a lot of clothes with goat pictures on them


----------



## Ana

Sadly false, I definitely need some!ops2:
TNPTP loves breakfast


----------



## Boers4ever

Actually false. More often then not I either skip breakfast, or eat a boiled egg and a slice of cheese on my way to the barn. 
TNPTPH has a fat indoor cat.


----------



## MellonFriend

Boers4ever said:


> Actually false. More often then not I either skip breakfast, or eat a boiled egg and a slice of cheese on my way to the barn.
> TNPTPH has a fat indoor cat.


False. Definitely have a fat indoor dog though. 

TNPTPH gets back pain from over working themselves.


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> False. Definitely have a fat indoor dog though.
> 
> TNPTPH gets back pain from over working themselves.


True
TNPTPH is interested in natural healing.


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> So, you know how I said this? Yeah, my mom just told me that they are forecasting six inches of snow for Christmas day. :waiting: Still far out to really know, but still crazy!


Would you like snow or no?


----------



## Tanya

True. Its the way it was done 300 years ago. It should still be done.
TNptph loves making snow angels with the kids


----------



## MellonFriend

Tanya said:


> True. Its the way it was done 300 years ago. It should still be done.
> TNptph loves making snow angels with the kids


False? I still consider myself a kid and I don't have any kids yet, but I do like making snow angles.



MadHouse said:


> Would you like snow or no?


Yes, I would like snow! I just kind of doubt the weather forecasters. They've been historically wrong recently so I don't want to get my hopes up. They said we would be having a more mild winter this year and it has been colder than usual!  I use to really like cold weather and all that winter brings, but now with caring for livestock I like it a lot better when I don't have to spend ten minutes bundling up to go out and care for them! 

TNPTPH drinks milk at breakfast.


----------



## Tanya

False. I am lactose intollerant. But Iiii loooove milk and dont care for the after effects.
TNPTPH has dealt with ringworm in goats


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False! Thank goodness.
TNPTPH has a goal they have completed for their goat herd


----------



## MadHouse

True.
One of the goals was to milk my two does, and now I am.
(That was good of you to make me look at which goal I have achieved.)
TNPTPH has taken pictures of an animal with clothes on (on the animal).


----------



## Tanya

True. My small two goat herd have a solid pen and plenty food and a momma that gas an awesome forum to go to for information. 
TNPTPH loves Christmas cake


----------



## Ana

True but not too much.
TNPTP uses goat milk in everything he/she can


----------



## CBPitts

False
We used to use goat milk quite a bit but my house is full of milk snobs and the goats we’re milking right now have strong GOAT milk! Most of it is sold or used to raise pigs now. 

TNPTPH has too many goats and it’s still not enough!


----------



## MellonFriend

CBPitts said:


> False
> We used to use goat milk quite a bit but my house is full of milk snobs and the goats we're milking right now have strong GOAT milk! Most of it is sold or used to raise pigs now.
> 
> TNPTPH has too many goats and it's still not enough!


False. I have the perfect amount of goats... for now. :hide: I've got more on the way. (dance)

TNPTPH always wears sunglasses when they go outside to do their chores.


----------



## Tanya

True. Except when it rains. At least I dont wear my sunglasses at night.

TNPTPH believes in the tooth fairy, Easter bunny and St Nick


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Use to when I was a wee one!
TNPTPH like cowboy boots and flannels


----------



## Ana

Love flannels and dr martins, not cowboy boots so true and false..
TNPTP likes hot cocoa


----------



## MadHouse

True! With goat milk. Yum!

TNPTPH does not eat meat.


----------



## Tanya

True. Total vegetarian.
TNPTPH cried whiled watching the Titanic


----------



## MellonFriend

False, never seen Titanic, but I intend to... watch it, not cry.

TNPTPH is not embarrassed to cry at movies.


----------



## Tanya

True. I feel that if it touches a chord it should be expressed.
TNPTH watches thrillers


----------



## MellonFriend

True, all the time. 

TNPTPH had seen the movie, "The Acountant"


----------



## Tanya

True. Watched it yesterday. Lol.
TNPTPH eats vanilla ice cream


----------



## Boers4ever

True it’s wonderful!
TNPTPH likes Disney movies


----------



## Tanya

I grew up on them and have passed it on to both my girls. Disney dvd's are common in my home.
TNPTPH loves frollicking in the snow with their goats


----------



## MadHouse

Tanya said:


> I grew up on them and have passed it on to both my girls. Disney dvd's are common in my home.
> TNPTPH loves frollicking in the snow with their goats


True!
But today it is too cold. We are frolicking inside.
TNPTPH has not been witness to a doe giving birth yet.


----------



## Ana

False.
TNPTP adores it when baby goats hop around


----------



## Tanya

Who cant adore the cuteness.
TNPTPH deplores crackers but loves firework displays


----------



## Kass

Hmm. Fireworks are cool, but also very loud.
TNPTPH has outdoor cats


----------



## Tanya

True. There are 5

TNPTPH loves listening to buble gum pop.


----------



## Ana

Sort of true. 
TNPTP has ridden a horse


----------



## MadHouse

Ana said:


> Sort of true.
> TNPTP has ridden a horse


True.
TNPTPH loves the sea more than the mountains.


----------



## Kass

False. Im a little scared of the ocean 
TNPTPH makes a living off their farm


----------



## Azure

Kass said:


> False. Im a little scared of the ocean
> TNPTPH makes a living off their farm


False, I don't have a farm, yet.
TNPTPH doesn't own goats yet


----------



## Ana

False. Goats are too awesome to not have. 
TNPTPH usually keeps their Christmas tree up till February.


----------



## Tanya

False. Christmas trees erritate me. I put mine up for the girls. But do love the lights.
TNPTPH loves toast and jam


----------



## senoradirt

False, in fact never eat toast and jam

TNPTPH knows a few "man walked into a bar" jokes
for example: a man walked into a bar, bartender says "wow I bet that hurt"


----------



## Tanya

True. A man and his horse walked into the bar. The bar tender asked:" Why the long face? "

TNPTPH has a pig or 2


----------



## Azure

Tanya said:


> True. A man and his horse walked into the bar. The bar tender asked:" Why the long face? "
> 
> TNPTPH has a pig or 2


false i don't have any pigs.
TNPTPH has boer goats


----------



## MadHouse

False. Nigerian Dwarfs and Mini Nubians.

TNPTPH loves salty treats over sweet treats.


----------



## Boers4ever

True, kinda. I love sweet milk chocolate and salty pretzels, but my mom likes pouring salt on watermelon and the whole family thinks it’s disgusting.
TNPTPH has a goat herd of less then ten.


----------



## senoradirt

False, I've got 18; let's hear it for Spanish goats who pretend not to speak English!

TNPTPH has made a New Years resolution and must state what it is.


----------



## Tanya

False. I never make resolutions.

TNPTPH has daughters who love goating as much as you do


----------



## LaZyAcres

False, no human kids here. :kid2:

TNPTPH just finished off eating all the Christmas cookies.


----------



## Kass

False! Those were gone, like the day after Christmas...
TNPTPH has/had pigs


----------



## MadHouse

False. I am a bit of a pig though...:lolgoat:

TNPTPH rarely gets headaches.


----------



## Boers4ever

True. And when I do Tylenol is my best friend. 
TNPTPH had a favorite toy that they took everywhere as a kid.


----------



## Tanya

True. I had a pooh bear. 

TNPTPH enjoys watching CSI


----------



## MadHouse

False.

TNPTPH has tried counting sheep to go to sleep.


----------



## Ana

When I was little I’m sure so true.
TNPTPH doesn’t ear tag their goats


----------



## Kass

True. 
TNPTPH likes country music.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

True, love it!
TNPTPH likes pop/rock


----------



## MellonFriend

Tanya said:


> True. I had a pooh bear.
> 
> TNPTPH enjoys watching CSI


Oh my gosh I had a pooh bear too! He was Poohbie to me.



Iluvlilly! said:


> True, love it!
> TNPTPH likes pop/rock


True. My favorite band is Imagine Dragons.

TNPTPH loves the smell of books.


----------



## MadHouse

True! Especially old ones!

TNPTPH is planning on planting things for goats this summer.


----------



## Tanya

True. My goats need fresh nibbles.
TNPTPH enjoys the odd sleep in.


----------



## Kass

Haha! True!!!
TNPTPH wears jewelry


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Kinds true, hardly ever.
TNPTPH has their ears pierced


----------



## MadHouse

Iluvlilly! said:


> Kinds true, hardly ever.
> TNPTPH has their ears pierced


True. Don't have earrings in them though.

TNPTPH knows of at least 3 wild species that eat their goats'/chicken'/livestock's food.


----------



## Larkmeadoes

True. Mice, birds and skunks

TNPTPH has had goats for over 3 years


----------



## Boers4ever

True. I have bought and raised show wethers for almost six years, but last year was my first year of does and kids. And I’m so excited for this year!
TNPTPH lives in a place that gets really hot during the summer (like over 90F).


----------



## Ana

True but not super often. 
TNPTPH would Pay a thousand dollars to get a goat that is a baby forever.


----------



## MellonFriend

Done! Where do I sign? :nod:

TNTPHP didn't realize that I just screwed up the order of the letters in "TNPTPH" :lolgoat:


----------



## Boers4ever

True lol! 
TNPTPH has a family heirloom that has been passed down through the generations.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False.
TNPTPH loves comedy


----------



## Ana

Oh yeah!! 
TNPTPH like action movies but not romance ones.


----------



## Tanya

True. Romance is over rated.

TNPTPH has a crazy ass sibling


----------



## MadHouse

False. But I have a feeling I am the crazy ass sibling... (rofl)

TNPTPH has a gong show with their animals every day.


----------



## Boers4ever

TRUE! I walk away with battle scars every morning lol. 
TNPTPH wants to write a book someday.


----------



## Tanya

True. I already wrote one but have not published yet.

TNPTPH loves mythbusters


----------



## MellonFriend

False.

TNPTPH loves Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Tanya

False. Tolken was too long winded.

TNPTPH has read the original Gone With the Wind


----------



## Kass

False
TNPTPH has read the whole Harry Potter series


----------



## Tanya

True. Each and every one.

TNPTPH has watched man on the edge


----------



## MadHouse

False.

TNPTPH has a hen that does not lay eggs.


----------



## Tanya

True. I have 3....

TNPTPH has a real diamond airloom


----------



## Boers4ever

True. It’s a ring from my grandmother. 
TNPTPH is or knows a published author.


----------



## Tanya

True. He is local to SA

TNPTPH has a daughter who loves animals just as much as her parents


----------



## Ana

well im not quite at the age to even think of having children but i am a daughter that is like that

TNPTPH loves grooming day


----------



## NigerianNewbie

True. Not nearly as much as the critters though. 
TNPTPH is wishing for 75% females this kidding season


----------



## Kass

True
TNPTPH drinks more other liquids than water


----------



## Laura Pelt

True. I live on sweet tea!
TNPTPH brings new goats home and hopes no one notices.


----------



## Boers4ever

I wish but false, I don’t have a driver’s license yet so maybe someday lol. 
TNPTPH has more then 5 cats.


----------



## TheChewyCorner

False: I have only two cats. 

TNPTPH has Nubians, Nigerian Dwarfs, and Saanens.


----------



## MellonFriend

TheChewyCorner said:


> False: I have only two cats.
> 
> TNPTPH has Nubians, Nigerian Dwarfs, and Saanens.


False. Only Kinders here. 

TNPTPH has skin that is very prone to sunburn.


----------



## MadHouse

False. I get a farmer’s tan.

TNPTPH loves flowers, and finds it adorable to decorate goats with them, but they just want to eat them.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

So true!

TNPTPH likes dressing up their goats a little for a holiday.


----------



## MadHouse

False. I tried christmas decorations for pictures though!

TNPTPH grew up on goat milk.


----------



## TheChewyCorner

False. I didn’t grow up on goat milk. 
TNPTPH loves to listen to his or her music loudly.


----------



## MellonFriend

True

TNPTPH spent the day working with their hands.


----------



## Kass

False! I wish... school today
TNPTPH 
Has used a hoverboard before.


----------



## MadHouse

True! For about 30 seconds! 

TNPTPH enjoys water sports.


----------



## MellonFriend

False. But I've never done any so I can't really say.

TNPTPH likes lots of honey in their tea.


----------



## Boers4ever

True. Green tea with honey, lemon, and goat milk, YUM!!! 
TNPTPH has a fat indoor cat.


----------



## MadHouse

Boers4ever said:


> True. Green tea with honey, lemon, and goat milk, YUM!!!
> TNPTPH has a fat indoor cat.


Doesn't the lemon curdle the milk?


----------



## Boers4ever

MadHouse said:


> Doesn't the lemon curdle the milk?


Naw I make a cup of plain tea then add the lemon, goat milk and drink it fast. It has kinda a nutty flavor I think.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Boers4ever said:


> True. Green tea with honey, lemon, and goat milk, YUM!!!
> TNPTPH has a fat indoor cat.


False. No cats allowed in the house!

TNPTPH has an indoor dog?


----------



## MellonFriend

True. Two. A lab mix and a Pomeranian.

TNPTPH has been to Washington D.C.


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> True. Two. A lab mix and a Pomeranian.
> 
> TNPTPH has been to Washington D.C.


False. Washington state, yes.

TNPTPH has sensitive feet.


----------



## Tanya

False. I walk around barefoot at least 80% of my day. Shoes erritate me. 

TNPTPH has eaten an exotic meal....


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Tanya said:


> False. I walk around barefoot at least 80% of my day. Shoes erritate me.
> 
> TNPTPH has eaten an exotic meal....


False, unless thai pineapple rice counts. And I didn't go to Thailand, it's just a local restaurant.

The next person to post here is part of the Pet Goat Club.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Not yet but I want to be!

The next person to post here loves when little goats snuggle


----------



## Tanya

True. So warm and fuzzy.

TNPTH loves watching their kids learn the trade of goats.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

False. I'm not quite even 13 yet and have no kids

The next person to post here has a very unusual looking goat.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Hmm no can't say that I do! They have very unusual personalities though:heehee:

TNPTPH has less than 10 goats.


----------



## Tanya

True

TNPTP watches huwawi 5o


----------



## TheChewyCorner

False. TNPTPH has 1 or more Great Pyrenees to protect their goats.


----------



## MellonFriend

False. Two Anatolians instead.

TNPTPH needs to take a nap.


----------



## TheChewyCorner

False. TNPTPH loves cooler weather over hot.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

TheChewyCorner said:


> False. TNPTPH loves cooler weather over hot.


True and false. It depends, they both have their perks.

The next person to post here has a good dad joke that they'll post when they respond to this.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

What do you call somebody with no body and no nose? Nobody knows!

TNPTPH spoils their goats with love and treats.


----------



## Tanya

Very true. 

TNPTPH likes the color green


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

True, but I kinda like all colors. I hated pink until I got a cremello horse whose nose and eyelids are pink.

The next person to post here has enough goats to keep them happy during the pandemic.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

True! 9 is plenty for me!

The next person to post here has goats in with their horses.


----------



## TheChewyCorner

False. TNPTPH likes to dance.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Not really.

The next person to post here has a very weird pet.


----------



## Kass

False. We tried keeping crickets, but they died
TNPTPH likes whipped cream


----------



## TheChewyCorner

So true! But I think homemade is the best. TNPTPH loves canning potatoes, tomatoes, blackberries, etc.


----------



## Tanya

True.
TNPTPH has a weird obsession with goats...


----------



## Boers4ever

True! Lol
TNPTPH has a Chinese Pug dog.


----------



## senoradirt

False

TNPTPH has a really really really hard time selling their goats


----------



## Iluvlilly!

SO TRUE!!!

TNPTPH has several dogs


----------



## Boers4ever

True I have 7. 
TNPTPH likes antique vehicles.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Boers4ever said:


> True I have 7.
> TNPTPH likes antique vehicles.


True. I want my first car to be an El Camino (I know it's not necessarily an antique, but it's a sweet and older car).

The next person to post here has a horse.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I wish, but no I don't.

The next person to post here has beef cows.


----------



## MadHouse

False. No beef or other cows here.

TNPTPH wears odd socks.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False!
TNPTPH wears vibrant clothes


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Iluvlilly! said:


> False!
> TNPTPH wears vibrant clothes


I try to wear stupid t-shirts. Recently I wore my "Chickens: The Pet That Poops Breakfast" t-shirt.

The next person to post here's goats like to be scratched between the horns.


----------



## Boers4ever

True but the only one that likes it is the big buck/baby. And if you have a buck you know why I’m NOT touching him this time of the year. Lol. 
TNPTPH Has pics of their goats hanging up on the walls.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Kind of true, I have a wall that as pictures of all my "pets"!!
TNPTPH likes to take photos of their goats.


----------



## MadHouse

True!









TNPTPH is looking at their phone right now.


----------



## MellonFriend

False. Laptop instead. 

TNPTPH doesn't mind wearing socks that don't match.


----------



## Boers4ever

True I can never find matching socks so I just pick two of remotely the same color, like pink and red. 
TNPTPH still has their favorite childhood stuffed animal.


----------



## TheChewyCorner

Boers4ever said:


> True I can never find matching socks so I just pick two of remotely the same color, like pink and red.
> TNPTPH still has their favorite childhood stuffed animal.


I don't know if it was my favorite or not. I still have him though.

TNPTPH loves wearing cowboy boots.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

True!
TNPTPH has only wethers.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

True aka The Monkhood
TNPTPH likes ketchup on scrambled eggs


----------



## Kass

False
TNPTPH loves to stay in pajamas all day


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

True and false. Really depends on the day.

The next person to post here has a foreign goat breed.


----------



## MellonFriend

False, Kinders are an American cross.

TNPTPH visits the forum multiple times a day.


----------



## Tanya

True

TNPTPH has socks on today


----------



## MadHouse

True.

TNPTPH has never had to be in hospital.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

True, just in a clinic once.

TNPTPH would rather go to the dentist then doctor


----------



## TheChewyCorner

True. TNPTPH plays a musical instrument.


----------



## Tanya

True played piano

TNPTPH cries everytime some one loses a goat baby.... when you read about it here


----------



## Kass

I cry inside... and pray it never happens to me 
TNPTPH is going to work today


----------



## TheChewyCorner

False. And I’m so glad for that. 
TNPTPH likes to write poetry.


----------



## Boers4ever

True... sorta, when I was younger I did. 
TNPTPH hates coffee but loves hot chocolate


----------



## Tanya

Loooovvvveeessss coffee. Hot chocalate here is so plastic it doesnt even taste good. 

TNPTPH has written a book....


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False.

TNPTPH wants to write a book....


----------



## TheChewyCorner

So true!

TNPTPH is writing a book right now.


----------



## Tanya

True
TNPTPH hates two face people


----------



## MadHouse

False. But I am quite happy to go days and days without seeing people.

TNPTPH is not afraid to be wild and crazy with their goats.


----------



## Kass

True. 
TNPTPH loves a good Netflix 'n Chill.


----------



## Boers4ever

Oh yeah sooo true. And after my big show today I’m just really needing to rest my poor feet and chill. Lol
TNPTPH prefers pen over pencil


----------



## Alex Kimoto

Yeee


----------



## Tanya

Pencil

TNPTPH just loves crabapples


----------



## goathiker

False, I love plums 

TNPTPH has sheep


----------



## Kass

False. But I want to!
TNPTPH has dyed their hair an unnatural color at some point


----------



## Tanya

True.. bright red and blue

TNPTPH eats red cherries


----------



## Boers4ever

True. 
TNPTPH likes Chinese Pug dogs.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Boers4ever said:


> True.
> TNPTPH likes Chinese Pug dogs.


I like all dogs and could never pick a favorite breed! Plus, who could say no to the pugs little squash face? Although I think we need to stop breeding squash faced dogs. Have you hear those guys breathe!?

The next person to post here has had a pet with a funny name.


----------



## Tanya

True. QT Mistopholese Napoleon the 3rd... spike for short.... my last cat.

TNPTPH loooves cheese


----------



## MadHouse

True!

TNPTPH has leaves on their trees.


----------



## Tanya

True... not sure for how long...

TNPTPH loves the smell of wet soil after a quick spring shower


----------



## GoatGirl#1

Tanya said:


> True... not sure for how long...
> 
> TNPTPH loves the smell of wet soil after a quick spring shower


False...I don't like the smell of anything outside after it rains. Lol!

TNPTPH owns more than 15 goats


----------



## Kass

False... I have 3
TNPTPH is growing their hair out


----------



## GoatGirl#1

Kass said:


> False... I have 3
> TNPTPH is growing their hair out


False, I've never cut my hair :0

TNPTPH loves PASTA


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

True and false. It depends on what kind of pasta and whether or not it has meat (sorry meat eaters, I'm vegetarian).

The next person to post here is learning to play the guitar or already knows how.


----------



## Boers4ever

Lol False! That’s my brother’s thing. I’m a piano person myself, I prefer Mozart, Bach, and Beethoven over heavy metal like my brother. 
TNPTPH has made their own goat milk soap.


----------



## GoofyGoat

True, I make a lot of soap out of my girls milk 

Tnptph has made caramel or cajete from their goats milk (yum!)


----------



## Kass

False! But I really want to! 
TNPTPH has an odd collection 
(I have a christmas nutcracker collection)


----------



## Boers4ever

True I also have a Nutcracker collection lol! I also have two walk in closets in my room, so I turned one into a library for my book collection. 
TNPTPH Has raised an animal for the freezer.


----------



## TheChewyCorner

False. 
TNPTPH has a chihuahua.


----------



## K.B.

True!!!  TNPTP has long hair


----------



## MellonFriend

True. It's just past my waist now. 😊

TNPTPH has goat kids that love raisins.


----------



## MadHouse

False. But I have adult goats that love raisins!

TNPTPH has a building project going on.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False.

TNPTPH likes to build things.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

True

TNPTPH is itching to get down and dirty with soil when planting in the garden soon.


----------



## Kenny Battistelli

TRUEEEEEE!!!!!! I'm so excited!

TNPTPH prefers goats to people. 🤣


----------



## GoatGirl#1

Kenny Battistelli said:


> TRUEEEEEE!!!!!! I'm so excited!
> 
> TNPTPH prefers goats to people. 🤣


True!! lol, I’m not as familiar with goats as some of y’all but I’m not a very social person...

TNPTPH has a dog


----------



## Iluvlilly!

TRUE 🐶 

TNPTPH let's dogs in the house if they have any.


----------



## TheChewyCorner

True! We have 4 that are in the house. So that gets to be a bit much sometimes.  

TNPTPH wears tassels.


----------



## Tanya

False

TNPTPH has cats?


----------



## Boers4ever

True! Nine of them! 
TNPTPH prefers dogs over cats.


----------



## K.B.

False! I love my kitties! TNPTP had blonde hair as a kid!


----------



## Kaitlyn

True! 

TNPTPH has never dyed their hair before.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

True!
TNPTPH has curly hair.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Iluvlilly! said:


> True!
> TNPTPH has curly hair.


Only if I have hat hair and then ruffle it up. It kinda looks a little wavy after that.

The next person to post here believes in sasquatch.


----------



## FizzyGoats

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> Only if I have hat hair and then ruffle it up. It kinda looks a little wavy after that.
> 
> The next person to post here believes in sasquatch.


True. But only because the aliens who abducted me were friends with some ghosts that told me Mr Squatchy is real (and never brings a dish to a potluck...rude). 

TNPTPH laughs when they see someone trip and fall.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

FizzyGoats said:


> True. But only because the aliens who abducted me were friends with some ghosts that told me Mr Squatchy is real (and never brings a dish to a potluck...rude).
> 
> TNPTPH laughs when they see someone trip and fall.


Absolutely.

The next person to post here likes cake.

Didn't somebody do that one earlier?

Oh well


----------



## MadHouse

Absolutely true! I can have cake for supper, and nothing else

TNPTPH can’t remember that they were ever bored.


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat

True especially with my lovely goats lol 

TNPTPH has more than 4 goats


----------



## Iluvlilly!

true!

TNPTPH likes country music..


----------



## MellonFriend

Ehh... Some country music.

TNPTPH would rather get mosquito bites and poison ivy rash.


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> Ehh... Some country music.
> 
> TNPTPH would rather get mosquito bites and poison ivy rash.


Would rather get those than....?


----------



## FizzyGoats

MellonFriend said:


> Ehh... Some country music.
> 
> TNPTPH would rather get mosquito bites and poison ivy rash.





MadHouse said:


> Would rather get those than....?


...than have an incomplete sentence?

And for me, that would be false. (Also, I’d rather poison ivy than mosquito bites if that was meant to be the original because I don’t really react to it.)

TNPTPH actually knocks on wood when they say, “knock on wood.”


----------



## MellonFriend

LOL sorry guys for the confusing typo.🤪🙄 "Than" is what I meant.😐🤭

True if there is any wood around.

TNPTPH is not superstitious.


----------



## MadHouse

True.

TNPTPH has a language based strength.


----------



## EJskeleton

MadHouse said:


> True.
> 
> TNPTPH has a language based strength.


False. I am horrible with languages. (Which sucks, cause I would love to become fluent in one or two) 
TNPTPH often has kidding issues.


----------



## Boers4ever

False thank goodness. 
TNPTPH owns a classic vehicle.


----------



## MellonFriend

False, but I think classic cars are awesome. I do have a 2011 Transformers Bumblebee Camaro though.

TNPTPH has a barn painted red.


----------



## EJskeleton

MellonFriend said:


> False, but I think classic cars are awesome. I do have a 2011 Transformers Bumblebee Camaro though.
> 
> TNPTPH has a barn painted red.


False. I really need a barn, though. 
TNPTPH loves one breed especially.


----------



## FizzyGoats

True. I’m guilty of falling for the compact size and spunky attitude of the ND. But Nubian sweeties with long ears are also quickly winning me over. And really, I think every goat breed and cross is flipping adorable. 

TNPTPH has at least two animals in their list of five closest friends.


----------



## Tanya

True. Destiny, Gizmo and Padfoot... the come Chevani and Nikita


----------



## MellonFriend

Tanya said:


> True. Destiny, Gizmo and Padfoot... the come Chevani and Nikita


You forgot to make a prediction. 😉


----------



## Tanya

@MellonFriend you are right... I been awa from this so long.

TNPTPH has scrambled eggs for brains some rimes


----------



## MadHouse

Tanya said:


> True. Destiny, Gizmo and Padfoot... the come Chevani and Nikita


And also, who is Padfoot?


----------



## MadHouse

True!

TNPTPH wanted to be a vet at some point.


----------



## FizzyGoats

True!

My dad is a vet and I worked with him for years and loved the profession. 

TNPTPH likes to dunk cookies in milk.


----------



## Boers4ever

Ohhhhh yeeeeessss so true! Oreos especially! I just shouldn’t eat very many! 
TNPTPH has a goat dog that acts like a goat. (I’m sitting in the barn watching my corgi eat the sticks out of the hay lol)


----------



## Tanya

MadHouse said:


> And also, who is Padfoot?


Padfoot is my oldest daughters swiss shepherd. The most chilled dog i did ever meet.


----------



## Tanya

I have a dog that thinks he is a horse and eats the horses carrots.. does that count?

TNPTPH loves winter


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Tanya said:


> I have a dog that thinks he is a horse and eats the horses carrots.. does that count?
> 
> TNPTPH loves winter


So-so. It's ROUGH in Montana. But the skiing is great, and pulling sleds behind fourwheelers is EPIC!

The next person to post here has a great human name idea for an animal.

I know I'm not supposed to answer this, but I want a horse named Earl or a goat named Dave.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> So-so. It's ROUGH in Montana. But the skiing is great, and pulling sleds behind fourwheelers is EPIC!
> 
> The next person to post here has a great human name idea for an animal.
> 
> I know I'm not supposed to answer this, but I want a horse named Earl or a goat named Dave.


Maybe that was a bad one. I'll try another.

The next person to post here has a pet rabbit.


----------



## EJskeleton

False. I wish though... 😞 

TNPTPH has too many goats and needs to get rid of a few.


----------



## Kaitlyn

Incorrect! I’ve actually gotten 3 more goats this week, and more on the way. 

TNPTPH has a lot of bucks, and wants more.


----------



## Tanya

False. Dont think it would be fair.

TNPTPH watches science fiction


----------



## Boers4ever

True. 
TNPTPH hates computers, especially when they start messing up.


----------



## EJskeleton

False. I don’t mind computers. But I do hate it when they start glitching.
TNPTPH has horrible allergies, but doesn’t care about them and still gives their goats plenty of cuddles! 💜


----------



## FizzyGoats

True! I’m actually allergic to every plant and animal they tested me for and I love all animals and the outdoors, lol. 

TNPTPH sings in the shower and totally rocks it!


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

FizzyGoats said:


> True! I’m actually allergic to every plant and animal they tested me for and I love all animals and the outdoors, lol.
> 
> TNPTPH sings in the shower and totally rocks it!


False. I sometimes practice sasquatch calls in the shower. I got the idea from Cliff Barackman from Finding Bigfoot and cliffbarackman.com.

The next person to post here has a goat who is best friends with another animal, not counting humans or goats.


----------



## Kass

False. But Willow did have a chicken friend for a couple days lol.
TNPTPH has made goat cheese!


----------



## FizzyGoats

False but still a good prediction because I want to make goat cheese. It’s a ways down the road yet, but it is the goat milk product I’m most looking forward to making. 

TNPTPH talks to herself in full on, back and forth conversations.


----------



## Tanya

True and I always remind myself its those that do it in silence that are truly losing it.

TNPTPH has a child who would rather be with her goats than do homework.


----------



## Kass

FizzyGoats said:


> False but still a good prediction because I want to make goat cheese. It’s a ways down the road yet, but it is the goat milk product I’m most looking forward to making.
> 
> TNPTPH talks to herself in full on, back and forth conversations.


You totally should! I have a recipe that's super easy and takes 20 minutes if you want it


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Tanya said:


> True and I always remind myself its those that do it in silence that are truly losing it.
> 
> TNPTPH has a child who would rather be with her goats than do homework.


False. I'm a he.

Okay, but really...

No, false. I'm 13 and have no kids. But I'd rather be with my goats than do homework by a long shot

The next person to post here has an unusual hobby or obsession


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Any takers?


----------



## MadHouse

True. I am obsessed with picking up goat poop. 

TNPTPH is hoping for some rain in their area.


----------



## Tanya

Yes. Our water supply needs topping up.

TNPTPH wonders if it is true that goats can keep you warm at night...


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Tanya said:


> Yes. Our water supply needs topping up.
> 
> TNPTPH wonders if it is true that goats can keep you warm at night...


I have never heard it, but now that you mention it, I _do_ wonder that!

The next person to post here thinks goats can be jerks sometime.


----------



## MellonFriend

True. Prim is a real jerk to my LGD, Nova sometimes. She'll butt her out of the way when Nova isn't doing anything. It really hurts Nova's feelings.

TNPTPH has made cheese from their goat milk.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

MellonFriend said:


> True. Prim is a real jerk to my LGD, Nova sometimes. She'll butt her out of the way when Nova isn't doing anything. It really hurts Nova's feelings.
> 
> TNPTPH has made cheese from their goat milk.


False. My goats are pets. I think our cousin use to milk Snickerdoodle, but we don't. And Jimmy (AKA Slim Jim. Not because he's slim, but you could probably use him to make hundreds of Slim Jim's if he doesn't drop some pounds sooner or later) is a dude, so...

Either way, no cheese. Although I hear goat cheese isn't too bad. Do they have varieties, like Cheddar, Havarti, Swiss, etc.?

The next person to post here has had a dangerous wild animal on their property (goats don't count, just in case somebody was thinking about it...)


----------



## MadHouse

True! We have mosquitoes, they are dangerous because they can carry West Nile, and ticks, they can transmit Lyme disease. Skunks and raccoons (dangerous to chickens), and whatever decides to walk or fly through when we are not looking.
TNPTPH sometimes looks after their goats more than they do after themselves.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

MadHouse said:


> True! We have mosquitoes, they are dangerous because they can carry West Nile, and ticks, they can transmit Lyme disease. Skunks and raccoons (dangerous to chickens), and whatever decides to walk or fly through when we are not looking.
> TNPTPH sometimes looks after their goats more than they do after themselves.


WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY true. The goats have more fun at their birthday parties than I do embarassing somebody else at their own birthday by singing the happy birthday song. That's saying something.

The next person to post here has a strange, non-goat pet


----------



## NigerianNewbie

True. This is Marley, a Bearded Dragon.
TNPTPH Enjoys being outdoors as much as possible.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

NigerianNewbie said:


> True. This is Marley, a Bearded Dragon.
> TNPTPH Enjoys being outdoors as much as possible.
> View attachment 208429


I want a bearded dragon! I came close last February, but I'm gonna keep trying.

True. I love being outside. Hanging out with my goats, reading in the sun with my cow, squatchin', etc.

The next person to post here likes Adam Sandler movies


----------



## MadHouse

False. I don’t even know who that is.

TNPTPH has been (or is) in love with an animal.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

True, I naturally love all types of animals, especially my own.

TNPTPH drives a pick up truck.


----------



## FizzyGoats

True. Sometimes. The truck is actually my husband’s vehicle and I drive a little Kicks. 

TNPTPH is left handed (like me).


----------



## Tanya

True and False - I was until I lost the use of my left hand in 2001.... Now I have to be like every other person.... right handed ... I don't feel special any more

TNPTPH has an aloof goat who you always put a voice to when you see them....


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Hold on. Back up. MadHouse doesn't know Adam freaking Sandler!? The funniest man alive?

Have you seen Big Daddy? Happy Gilmore? Billy Madison? Anger Management? Mr. Deeds? The Cobbler? Click? 50 First Dates? Murder Mystery? That's My Boy? I Now Pronounce You Chuck And Larry? Just Go With It? The Wedding Singer? The Hot Chick (he had 2 cameos in that one)? Grown-Ups?

Any of those ring a bell?


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Tanya said:


> True and False - I was until I lost the use of my left hand in 2001.... Now I have to be like every other person.... right handed ... I don't feel special any more
> 
> TNPTPH has an aloof goat who you always put a voice to when you see them....


False. My chinchilla sounds like a French/Mexican, though, with a little bit of Ralph Wiggum from The Simpsons.

The next person to post here sometimes plays video games


----------



## MadHouse

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> Hold on. Back up. MadHouse doesn't know Adam freaking Sandler!? The funniest man alive?
> 
> Have you seen Big Daddy? Happy Gilmore? Billy Madison? Anger Management? Mr. Deeds? The Cobbler? Click? 50 First Dates? Murder Mystery? That's My Boy? I Now Pronounce You Chuck And Larry? Just Go With It? The Wedding Singer? The Hot Chick (he had 2 cameos in that one)? Grown-Ups?
> 
> Any of those ring a bell?


The Wedding Singer. That one I saw, a very long time ago. It was funny!
I don’t watch movies now.


----------



## FizzyGoats

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> False. My chinchilla sounds like a French/Mexican, though, with a little bit of Ralph Wiggum from The Simpsons.
> 
> The next person to post here sometimes plays video games


False but I did give birth to a person who would play them 24/7 if allowed so that’s gotta count for something. 

TNPTPH has chickens and beyond that, has a favorite of the flock.


----------



## MadHouse

True! BeckyPecky.









TNPTPH sings to their animals.


----------



## Boers4ever

True! All the time. I think it gets the kids used to my voice. 
TNPTPH had a favorite stuffed animal as a kid.


----------



## FizzyGoats

True. Abric. Loved him. Swore he was magic. Still haven’t forgiven my mom for throwing him out when I was 6. 

TNPTPH is pretty sure she can read at least one of her animal’s minds.


----------



## MadHouse

True. Sometimes anyway.

TNPTPH is planting a garden.


----------



## FizzyGoats

True. It is endless (at least feels that way now). 

TNPTPH loves to sing along to the radio and makes up the words when she doesn’t know the lyrics.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

yes and yes, replace she with he.

The next person to post here has a favorite wild animal that lives near them


----------



## Tanya

True. I have a bat eared fox that visits every now and again. His name is fizzy.

TNPTPH played nintendo at some stage of their lives.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

yes and yes, replace she with he.

The next person to post here has a favorite wild animal that lives near them


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> yes and yes, replace she with he.
> 
> The next person to post here has a favorite wild animal that lives near them


Ignore this, my computer is being weird


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Tanya said:


> True. I have a bat eared fox that visits every now and again. His name is fizzy.
> 
> TNPTPH played nintendo at some stage of their lives.


Maybe...? I doubt it, I just play mobile games and PC.

The next person to post here has a good faking-sick-day story


----------



## FizzyGoats

True! Oh my gosh, such a funny story. But too long to tell here. 

TNPTPH has seen a UFO.


----------



## MellonFriend

FizzyGoats said:


> True! Oh my gosh, such a funny story. But too long to tell here.
> 
> TNPTPH has seen a UFO.


True! One time I saw this crazy bright fiery object that was sort of teardrop shaped and it was just floating stationary on the horizon. Just a weather balloon right?! 😲

TNPTPH has experienced vertigo.


----------



## MadHouse

True, very briefly,but I did.

TNPTPH gets sunburn easily.


----------



## EJskeleton

true! i get sunburnt so badly at the beginning of the year, then through the rest of the year im super tan and freckled. 

TNPTPH believes that goats talk to each other in their own language.


----------



## Boers4ever

True. They talk about how they can make me crazy next. 
TNPTPH has fallen backwards in an office chair.


----------



## FizzyGoats

True. Twice. The second time I was demonstrating to confused coworkers how I managed it the first time. Guess I’m committed in my re-enactments. 

TNPTPH often does morning chores in their pajamas.


----------



## Tanya

I wish. Pajamas are a Gizmo faverite to chew.

TNPTPH hates watching political news all the times.


----------



## Boers4ever

True true and true. 
TNPTPH has a classic vehicle.


----------



## TheChewyCorner

False. 

TNPTPH knows or has some knowledge of how to crochet.


----------



## MellonFriend

True. Me! I LOVE fiber crafts. I knit, crochet, spin, and I would love to try felting sometime. 

TNPTPH has a goat that milks over a half gallon.


----------



## Boers4ever

Haha I wish! But false. 
TNPTPH still has their first car/truck.


----------



## EJskeleton

lol false, but i wish. Wait, i am not even old enough to drive, so yeah. 

TNPTPH is addicted to buying goats.


----------



## MadHouse

False. But I’m addicted to the goats I have.

TNPTPH feels that there are not enough hours in the day.


----------



## FizzyGoats

True. I need at least 5 more. 

TNPTPH gives their goats kisses.


----------



## Boers4ever

Babies yes. But when I kiss an adult goat it generally means it was their idea. Not mine lol. 
TNPTPH has been stranded away from home after their car broke down.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Boers4ever said:


> Babies yes. But when I kiss an adult goat it generally means it was their idea. Not mine lol.


 🤣



Boers4ever said:


> TNPTPH has been stranded away from home after their car broke down.



True. And I was teenager and this was before cell phones were common. So I had to hitch a ride with a really strange man for about forty miles down an interstate, when we stopped at a gas station, I jumped out of his car and ran to a state trooper who was just leaving. The trooper was kind enough to go way out of his way to take me the rest of the way home. 


TNPTPH is great at building/fixing things around the farm.


----------



## MellonFriend

FizzyGoats said:


> True. And I was teenager and this was before cell phones were common. So I had to hitch a ride with a really strange man for about forty miles down an interstate, when we stopped at a gas station, I jumped out of his car and ran to a state trooper who was just leaving. The trooper was kind enough to go way out of his way to take me the rest of the way home.
> 
> 
> TNPTPH is great at building/fixing things around the farm.


Whoa that's scary. 😮

True. I built my own milking stand, I've got hay racks down, platforms for my goats to sleep on are easy too.

TNPTPH gets woken up by exuberant songbirds every morning.


----------



## MadHouse

True, if roosters count as songbirds 😏!

TNPTPH has lots of people in their household.


----------



## FizzyGoats

False. It’s just me, my husband, and adult son who works on the road and usually isn’t here. 

TNPTPH is an amazing cook.


----------



## MellonFriend

Maybe true. My mom is an amazing cook and I'm pretty sure she could show me how to make anything she does, so... I'm not sure how much that counts.

TNPTPH peels all the labels off of buckets and feeders they buy.


----------



## Boers4ever

False. I kinda like seeing them on there, makes the item feel new. Lol
TNPTPH has a goat that has outlived the normal goat lifespan.


----------



## Goats2Greedy

false, all my goats are just over a year old!

TNPTPH has 3 goats about to kid


----------



## MellonFriend

False. My two does kidded in March.😄

TNPTPH likes salt on watermelon.


----------



## Tanya

False... that would make me feel out of place...

TNPTPH has set an animals leg in order to save them


----------



## FizzyGoats

False. Thankfully never had to, unless you count when I was younger and working with my dad in his vet practice, then I assisted in many but didn’t actually do the setting of the bones. He took care of that. 

TNPTPH has at least one feline friend.


----------



## Kass

True. 2 outdoor cats. 
TNPTPH loves bacon 

Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Boers4ever

True. Maybe a little too much lol. 
TNPTPH needs to trim hooves but has been procrastinating about it.


----------



## MellonFriend

True. My bucks' hooves should be trimmed. So do their scurs. 😒 

TNPTPH has seen a live horse race.


----------



## MellonFriend

Anyone? ^^^


----------



## Goatastic43

False (would love to though!)
Tnptph owns a donkey(if you do please post pictures!)


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False.
TNPTPH has/wants a beagle


----------



## Kass

True! I have a beagle bloodhound 
TNPTPH has/ wants a Saint Bernard 

Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Goatastic43

False. I would love a dog, but I think a St. Bernard would be a bit big for our house...

TNPTPH ate watermelon today


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False.
TNPTPH ate pizza today


----------



## FizzyGoats

False. (But I did yesterday) 

TNPTPH has a pet bird.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False.
TNPTPH likes country music


----------



## Goatastic43

True (not all county music though)

TNPTPH Has a doe due within a week


----------



## Kass

False.
TNPTPH has ducks

Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Tanya

True. Wild Russian Geese

TNPTH has a truck liad of city dwelling siblings


----------



## MellonFriend

False. All my siblings live on the same property I live on. 😄

TNPTPH has seen a double rainbow.


----------



## Goatastic43

True (just last month actually!)

TNPTPH Has 4 different breeds of goats


----------



## Boers4ever

False. I only have Boers and a little nigi. 
TNPTPH had a great Father’s Day.


----------



## Goatastic43

My Dad said True

TNPTPH Has a career in animal health/well-being


----------



## Tanya

True and false. I am a labour specialist by trade and a shelter owner by passion. 

TNPTPH has a child that will gladly take over the family business


----------



## Goats2Greedy

false, I can't even drive yet

TNPTPH has got 10 does and 2 buck


----------



## Kass

False... 2 bucklings yes... for meat. Only 3 does.
TNPTPH has watched Heartland 

Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Goatastic43

True

Tnptph Has over 10 acres


----------



## FizzyGoats

True. 

TNPTPH is ticklish.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

True.

TNPTPH has an all black goat...


----------



## Tanya

False......

TNPTPH has actually seen wild animals free in their natural environment. Not zoos or on tv


----------



## Goatastic43

True (deer, bear, turkeys, etc.)
Tnptph has/wants a Australia Shepherd (PLEASE post a pic if you do!)


----------



## Kass

False. Too high energy for me
TNPTPH uses a milk machine instead of hand milking 

Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MellonFriend

False. I thought heavily about getting one, but I decided that the simple pulse would be the only one I'd feel comfortable buying, and it's a bit out of my price range at the moment.

TNPTPH has gotten a scar.


----------



## Goatastic43

True, I guess. It’s pretty faint from when I fell when I was little.

Tnptph Likes tacos


----------



## FizzyGoats

True. Actually, I love them!

TNPTPH has had at least one broken bone.


----------



## Boers4ever

True. I broke a 5cm piece of bone off in my elbow when I fell at camp. I went to doctors for a week and had X-rays and an MRI before they figured it out. I had a surgery to remove it. Sad thing was that I hadn’t been at camp but about 30 minutes. Had to spend the rest of the 3 day camp in a splint. My friends make sure I don’t forget that accident! 
TNPTPH has a mini horse.


----------



## Goatastic43

False (I wish)

Tnptph Is under a drought


----------



## MadHouse

False. But we were in April.

TNPTPH has had the experience of meticulously picking up little things and then accidentally dropping the whole load. (I do frequently)


----------



## Goatastic43

True, except it normally goes where I pick some thing up then something falls out, so I pick it up and over and over...

Tnptph Has a peacock


----------



## Tanya

False. But we used to rehab them.

TNPTPH has a teenage child that just doesnt get it.


----------



## MadHouse

False. I don’t have any children.

TNPTPH eats ceral with (goat) milk.


----------



## Goatastic43

False, only cows milk. We don’t milk our goats

Tnptph LOVES Dairy Queen


----------



## MellonFriend

False. We got my dad a dairy queen icecream cake for father's day and I'm really not a fan. I do like their blizzards though. 

TNPTPH hates hearing other people chew, but love hearing goats chew.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

True.

TNPTPH likes to cook


----------



## MellonFriend

True-ish. Cooking's okay, but I would rather do other things.

TNPTPH has seen the movie "The Men Who Stare at Goats".


----------



## MadHouse

False. But now I want to know, is it a good one?

TNPTPH is intrigued by animal behaviour.


----------



## MellonFriend

MadHouse said:


> False. But now I want to know, is it a good one?
> 
> TNPTPH is intrigued by animal behaviour.


It was rather bazar. It could have been better, but it wasn't a bad movie. Not enough goats in it if you ask me.

True. Although sometimes I just wish I could understand why they do certain things. 😆

TNPTPH is going to watch fireworks tomorrow.


----------



## Goatastic43

True! 

Tnptph Is giving their kids (goats) watermelon for 4 of July...


----------



## FizzyGoats

False. I would but the ones in my garden are only softball size right now.

TNPTPH has been that one person at party to talk really loud at a party right when there’s a break in the music.


----------



## Goatastic43

False (thankfully)

Tnptph Reads through every Jeffers catalog they get, despite the fact that they already know what is in it


----------



## Kass

True. 
TNPTPH has a pool they like to swim in 

Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Tanya

False but Ibdo have a farm dam.

TNPTPH looovvves hotdogs with relish and mustard


----------



## FizzyGoats

False. No relish. Yuck. But my husband loves relish. 

TNPTPH finds random bruises on their body and can’t remember how they happened.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

True, although most time it's from the goats!

TNPTPH like chocolate moose tracks ice cream?


----------



## MadHouse

False, but only because I’ve never seen or tried it. I’d probably love it.

TNPTPH has more than 5 pairs or shoes/boots.


----------



## Tanya

True. Actually 6.

TNPTPH always that one black sheep in their herd


----------



## MellonFriend

False, I think...

TNPTPH knows what the Snyder Cut of Justice League is.


----------



## i like my goats

false
TNPTPH has at least one goat


----------



## Tanya

False. I have 2.

TNPTPH has eaten insects as a dare


----------



## i like my goats

true
TNPTPH will respond to this


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

TRUE!! LOL!

TNPTPH knows where the phrase, "There's no crying in baseball!!" came from.


----------



## K.B.

True a league of their own Tom hanks lol I think atleast 

Tnptph has nigerian dwarfs


----------



## FizzyGoats

True. 3 of them. And they are the loveliest naughtiest little things ever. 

TNPTPH has a big dog.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

True! He's a Border Collie/Aussie mix but is really tall!

TNPTPH likes dogs more than cats.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

True!
TNPTPH wants a dog


----------



## Goatastic43

True

Tnptph is ready for the fall


----------



## MellonFriend

False. NO! I don't want all the green leaves to go away! 😭

TNPTPH went to the store today.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

False. I love spring and summer!!

TNPTPH can't believe how fast this summer went by.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Ooops!! We posted at the same time!


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

FALSE! I am no where near it, lol. TRUE - it went by WAYTOOFAST!

Tnptph has learned 3 new skills, this summer.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

True. How to treat Polio and Listeria in goats, how to create a website, and how to band bucklings!

TNPTPH has never drawn blood from their goats.


----------



## MellonFriend

True, but I'd like to learn how!

TNPTPH is reading a good fiction book right now.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False, it's a good non-fiction one!

TNPTPH is a vegan


----------



## i like my goats

false
TNPTPH has a horse


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

False....I wish though. 😔

TNPTPH has a doe (or does) due this fall!


----------



## i like my goats

true for 2 
TNPTPH has 2 or more bucks


----------



## Goatastic43

False! 

Tnptph Loves The Chronicles of Narnia


----------



## NigerianNewbie

False, wethers only
True (The Chronicles of Narnia)
TNPTPH is putting up their garden by canning and/or freezing
(Posted the same time)


----------



## Ella Ruby

True! We are making pickles right now!
TNPTPH grew up on a farm (sorry if that’s already been used, I just found this thread and didn’t get a chance to read all of the replies)


----------



## i like my goats

idk does a green house count?
TNPTPH has drunken salty goats milk


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False.
TNPTPH likes coffee


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

True!!!

TNPTPH doesn't like coffee.


----------



## Goatastic43

True

Tnptph enjoyed the Olympics


----------



## K.B.

False I watched none of the Olympics 
Tnptph has 3 kids


----------



## i like my goats

false 
tnptph will like this post


----------



## FizzyGoats

True. Lol. 

TNPTPH has a hidden talent not many know about.


----------



## MellonFriend

True. I like to do creative writing, but often times I don't share what I write with anyone.

TNPTPH is doing a fecal on their goats today.


----------



## Goatastic43

False 

Tnptph Owns a German Shepherd


----------



## K.B.

False I wish!

Tnptph owns a collie


----------



## Ella Ruby

False, I do have a lab at the moment though! (we raise guide dogs so we usually have a lab or golden or poodle that we are training)

TNPTPH loves camping or hiking


----------



## Kass

True!
TNPTPH had a funny goat mug 

Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## i like my goats

false im going to get one tho
tnptph has a goat eating his/her shirt


----------



## K.B.

True lol June does this all the time!

Tnptph doesn't like goats


----------



## i like my goats

false if i hated goats i would not be here
tnptph has a goat that hates molasses


----------



## MellonFriend

True! All of mine do!

TNPTPH got more than two inches of rain today so far.


----------



## K.B.

TRUE Molly hates molasses 

Tnptph has a goat that doesn't jump


----------



## K.B.

MellonFriend said:


> True! All of mine do!
> 
> TNPTPH got more than two inches of rain today so far.


I wish


----------



## FizzyGoats

False. My goats are bouncy. (And also false with the rain, though we did get an unpredicted burst of rain right after I finished watering the garden. Figures.)

TNPTPH has a to-do list that somehow keeps getting longer no matter how hard they work.


----------



## EJskeleton

True. I am burning out on everything 

TNPTPH currently has at least one goat that is SOOOO LOUD!!!!


----------



## Ella Ruby

True, but only when she is in heat (thankfully!)

TNPTPH is using the TGS app


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False.

TNPTPH wants a Pygmy


----------



## K.B.

False I love my Nigerians

Tnptph loves Alpines


----------



## FizzyGoats

True. I don’t have any but I think they’re beautiful. 

TNPTPH knows a lot about kinder goats.


----------



## MellonFriend

True! 😊😆 Might as well just have said "TNPTPH is Mellonfriend". 😁

TNPTPH needs to find a new hay supplier.


----------



## Goatastic43

False (thankfully we have a very good and kind one!)

Tnptph Milks their goats


----------



## Ella Ruby

True! I should probably teach the rest of my family but for now it's all on me

TNPTPH lives in the midwest


----------



## K.B.

True Minnesota 

Tnptph has 5 goats


----------



## Boers4ever

False. I have 10. 
TNPTPH is fluent in two or more languages.


----------



## Goatastic43

False (working on that lol!)

Tnptph Has visited another country


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

False.

Tnptph raises rabbits.


----------



## Kass

I used to and plan on doing so again next year 
TNPTPH has a pet snake 

Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Ella Ruby

False. I prefer mammals

TNPTPH loves chickens


----------



## i like my goats

Goatastic43 said:


> False (working on that lol!)
> 
> Tnptph Has visited another country


yes Spain and france

yes i had 4
tnptph has a dog


----------



## Iluvlilly!

True! 

TNPTPH doesn't have a dog


----------



## i like my goats

true sadly 
tnptph drinks coffe in the morning


----------



## K.B.

Absolutely true!!!

Tnptph doesn't like chickens


----------



## Goatastic43

True (it’s not that I hate them, but we’ve had them in the past and well, not the biggest fan…)

Tnptph Has a doe about to kid


----------



## i like my goats

true about a month left
tnptph pampers there goats


----------



## FizzyGoats

True. But I have my husband convinced this is typical goat care, so let’s keep this between us. 

TNPTPH has an unusual allergy.


----------



## Goatastic43

True, I guess (does cats and dogs count?)

Tnptph Has bottle raised a kid


----------



## i like my goats

false for now
tnptph has a website


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Ture. Dandy Hill Farm

Tnptph does not have a website


----------



## Iluvlilly!

True.

TNPTPH wants a website


----------



## Tanya

True... I wish

TNPTPH loves the smell of rain


----------



## FizzyGoats

True. 

TNPTPH enjoys hosting big barbecues.


----------



## i like my goats

false i dont like to cook on a grill it is super smoky. 
tnptph has been to a different continent


----------



## Kass

False. Hoping to though! 
TNPTPH has been to Ireland 

Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Goatastic43

False (the closest I’ve been to Ireland is Ohio lol!)

Tnptph Makes their own soap


----------



## MellonFriend

True! Just did yesterday and I can't wait to make more!

TNPTPH can hear a buck calling for a doe right now.


----------



## Goatastic43

False (no bucks!)

Tnptph Saw an eagle this week


----------



## i like my goats

true
tnptph has a bird


----------



## Boers4ever

True. A macaw named Pebbles. 
TNPTPH has a very round, oversized house cat.


----------



## Kass

False. Only outdoor cats here. 
TNPTPH has been to a goat show 

Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## i like my goats

false hoping to tho
tnptph has a goat in milk


----------



## K.B.

True Cookie is still!

Tnptph has a goat that is due soon!


----------



## i like my goats

TRUE!!! im exited 
tnptph spends more on there goats then on themselvs


----------



## Tanya

True... i spend more on all my animals... 😁

TNPTPH cant handle seeing blood


----------



## i like my goats

true thankfully 
tnptph can see there does right now


----------



## FizzyGoats

True. I’m sitting outside watching them be the most adorable things on earth. 

TNPTPH has more than a dozen animals on their farm.


----------



## K.B.

True 6 goats, 5 dogs, 2 cats and about 10 chickens or so... lol 

Tnptph sings to their flowers


----------



## K.B.

True 6 goats, 5 dogs, 2 cats and about 10 chickens or so... lol 

Tnptph sings to their flowers


----------



## NigerianNewbie

True if cussing at these tomato thieving squirrels climbing the plants count

Tnptph has grandchildren


----------



## Tanya

False... not wanting any any time soon.

TNPTPH is a dusch for a brother.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

False.

Tnptph is or was homeschooled.


----------



## Tanya

False. I wish

TNPTPH looovvveeesss goat piles


----------



## Goatastic43

True (assuming you mean snuggling right? Not…well…you know…)

Tnptph owns a pony


----------



## Boers4ever

False. 
TNPTPH Has blonde hair.


----------



## K.B.

False!

Tnptph has a runny nose


----------



## Kass

Sort of true? Dirty blonde. 
TNPTPH hates large gatherings even if they know everyone there 

Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## K.B.

Very true! I'm not big on crowds 

Tnptph is originally from a big town/city


----------



## i like my goats

true i lived on a different continent.
tnptph loves to make stuff with goat milk


----------



## Tanya

i like my goats said:


> true i lived on a different continent.
> tnptph loves to make stuff with goat milk


Where did you live?


----------



## i like my goats

Tanya said:


> Where did you live?


malaga spain


----------



## Tanya

False. Would love to...

TNPTPH has an unusual pet


----------



## i like my goats

false all i have are goats LOL
tnptph has boer goats


----------



## FizzyGoats

False. Just Nigerian Dwarf goats running around here like they own the place. 

TNPTPH sometimes has full conversations with their goats (the kind that if witnessed by outsiders, would make them seem like they’ve lost their mind).


----------



## K.B.

True lol I always talk to mine!

Tnptph has step family


----------



## EJskeleton

False. My parents have thankfully been married for quite a while, even though they both come from divorced families.
TNPTPH is absolutely obsessed with one color of the rainbow, and only that color.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

False. I honestly don't have a favorite color, I just like them all to much to pick one!!

Tnptph likes the color blue.


----------



## MellonFriend

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> False. I honestly don't have a favorite color, I just like them all to much to pick one!!
> 
> Tnptph likes the color blue.


True. Although it's not my favorite color. I like purple the most, oh... and black.😍

TNPTPH has never gotten bitten by a snake.


----------



## Tanya

True. I love snakes and handle them when we find them.

TNPTPH enjoys toast and jam


----------



## i like my goats

true but depends on the type of jam
tnptph feeds there goats before they eat


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

True! In fact, _all_ my animals eat before I do!!

Tnptph loves to do morning chores!


----------



## Boers4ever

Eh it depends how the goats are acting at the time, but mostly true. 
TNPTPH has neighbors that shoot near them. (I’m trying to have a peaceful few minutes on the porch, and then BOOM BOOM, _sigh_ there went that)


----------



## FizzyGoats

True. On all sides. But we don’t complain because they don’t mind when we shoot.  

TNPTPH starts conversations with strangers in line at the grocery store.


----------



## i like my goats

true usualy about goats LOL
tnptph plays a instriment


----------



## Boers4ever

i like my goats said:


> true usualy about goats LOL
> tnptph plays a instriment


True. I have played piano for 11 years. Started lessons at a very young age. 
TNPTPH likes hiking with or without goats.


----------



## Kass

True! 
TNPTPH loves the peacefulness of the middle of the night 

Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## i like my goats

false in the summer we have a lot of cicadas and they are loud
tnptph has a adga registered goat


----------



## FizzyGoats

True. 

The next person to post here has eaten one of their goat’s treats.


----------



## K.B.

FizzyGoats said:


> True.
> 
> The next person to post here has eaten one of their goat’s treats.


False
Tnptph likes the smell of bucks


----------



## i like my goats

depends are they in rut?
tnptph likes goats milk


----------



## K.B.

i like my goats said:


> depends are they in rut?
> tnptph likes goats milk


----------



## Tanya

I dont know. It is expensive here...
TNPTPH has had a paranormal experience


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Tanya said:


> I dont know. It is expensive here...
> TNPTPH has had a paranormal experience


I came here at the right time. True! I think my house (and maybe my barn) is haunted. I hear weird stuff, my animals act weird, and sometimes I feel random tickles and touches. Today, my little brother's friend said he saw somebody in our house. We searched the house, and nothing/nobody was there. I think it was a ghost.

If bigfoot counts as paranormal, you and I need to talk for awhile. I've got a _lot_ to say about that.

The next person to post here likes Willie Nelson.


----------



## Boers4ever

False.
TNPTPH has been to Branson MO.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

False.

TNPTPH owns a few helpful barn cats.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> False.
> 
> TNPTPH owns a few helpful barn cats.


False. We have barn cats, but saying they're helpful is a LOT

The next person to post here is not the last person to post here.

I made you think, didn't I?


----------



## MellonFriend

Eh-hem, I think you forgot something.... 😉


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Boers4ever said:


> False.
> TNPTPH has been to Branson MO.


Hold on, hold on. You DON'T like Willie Nelson? What? 😮

Not even when he sang with Toby Keith and made Beer For My Horses?

Sorry for the rant. And now back to your regularly scheduled forum game...


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

MellonFriend said:


> Eh-hem, I think you forgot something.... 😉


I just edited it in


----------



## FizzyGoats

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> False. We have barn cats, but saying they're helpful is a LOT
> 
> The next person to post here is not the last person to post here.
> 
> I made you think, didn't I?


False. For now at least. In this moment in time, I am both the next and last.

TNPTPH had/has a really special relationship with at least one grandparent.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

FizzyGoats said:


> False. For now at least. In this moment in time, I am both the next and last.
> 
> TNPTPH had/has a really special relationship with at least one grandparent.


True, kind of. My mom's dad and stepmom are probably my favorite to go visit. I'm into cryptozoology, and so is my grandma. I love animals, and so do they both. It seems like they always have a neighbor's dog at their place. Last time it was Sarge, a white husky. His owner hated my grandparents (to the point where he actually poisoned the owls on their property, just because he knew my grandparents liked them a lot. My grandpa never got results to see if it was or wasn't poison), and when Sarge took a liking to them, his owner stopped letting him on his property. So they just kept him as their own. Right now it's happening with a pretty Chesapeke Bay Retriever mix named Blue.

Sorry for the long response. We have a lot in common beside that, but I took enough space up already.

The next person to post here has an unusual pet (goats don't count. This is a goat forum, of course you'll have goats. Try something different)


----------



## MellonFriend

True-ish. My sister has hermit crabs, so they aren't really mine, but they are in the same house as me.😄

TNPTPH has found something worth keeping in a river.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

False. I wish I did though

The next person to post here has a hunting dog


----------



## Tanya

True. Cosmo. The jack russel. Lives with my sister now. He hunts tennis balls and moles.

TNPTPH has had a brush with rasperry icecream


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Tanya said:


> True. Cosmo. The jack russel. Lives with my sister now. He hunts tennis balls and moles.
> 
> TNPTPH has had a brush with rasperry icecream


Probably not.

The next person to post here has been to Jamaica


----------



## Tanya

I wish. Caribean islands are so appealong.

TNPTPH has kept snakes


----------



## i like my goats

Tanya said:


> I wish. Caribean islands are so appealong.
> 
> TNPTPH has kept snakes


false but my cousin has one

tnptph has a bird


----------



## KST Goat Farm

i like my goats said:


> false but my cousin has one
> 
> tnptph has a bird


True if you count chickens and ducks. 
TNPTPH lives within 100 miles of where they were born.


----------



## Ella Ruby

True

TNPTPH always ends up growing too many tomatoes their garden


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

So true!!!!

TNPTPH didn't plant a garden this year.


----------



## i like my goats

true unless you count 7 strawberry plants

tnptph has apple trees in there goat pen


----------



## MellonFriend

False.

TNPTPH likes the band Imagine Dragons.


----------



## FizzyGoats

True! (My goats love when I play their song Believer when I’m cleaning the barn.)

TNPTPH has read To Kill A Mocking Bird.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

True

TNPTPH has listened to Glass Animals


----------



## Goatastic43

False (never heard of it)

Tnptph, poder hablas Español 
(you’ll know the answer if it’s true)


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

False.

TNPTPH: has owned goats for five years or longer.


----------



## Kass

False. A year and a few months now. 
NPTPH has an outfit that they know isn't the most flattering but it's so comfortable they wear it anyway 

Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Goatastic43

True! An outfit may be too few though 

Tnptph Has had a goat get pneumonia


----------



## Tanya

Not a goat but a sheep.. does that count?

TNPTPH has eaten exotic foods


----------



## K.B.

Not sure what's exotic  probably not though lol  

Tnptph has had a German Shepard in their life


----------



## Boers4ever

False. 
TNPTPH liked or likes high school.


----------



## K.B.

FALSE  
Tnptph went to college for what they do for work!


----------



## Tanya

False. 

TNPTPH DID TRACK AT SCHOOL


----------



## MellonFriend

Tanya said:


> False.
> 
> TNPTPH DID TRACK AT SCHOOL


If I wasn't homeschooled I probably would have. I never met another person that could beat me at running.

TNPTPH has eaten goat meat.


----------



## Tanya

False. I am a vegetarian

TNPTPH has a younger sibling that did erritating things when your friends visited


----------



## FizzyGoats

False. I was the younger, irritating sibling. 

TNPTPH likes peanut butter and jelly sandwiches.


----------



## Goatastic43

True! Had one for breakfast 

Tnptph Likes potato soup


----------



## i like my goats

Goatastic43 said:


> True! Had one for breakfast
> 
> Tnptph Likes potato soup


false 

tnptph has a goat that won't stay away from you for a second


----------



## FizzyGoats

True (mostly). I have one that likes to be right with me, see everything I’m doing, and get into everything she can to test my speed and goat-catching reflexes. 

TNPTPH has a song that they don’t know all the words to stuck in their head right now.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

False. Most of the time I do though.

TNPTPH likes to eat fish.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

True, though I enjoying catching them even more

TNPTPH likes to go fishing whether they are biting or not


----------



## FizzyGoats

True.

TNPTPH has a pet they wish they could clone because it’s just that amazing of an animal.


----------



## i like my goats

true my donkey luke 

tnptph has a mini donkey


----------



## Goatastic43

False (but oh is it my dream!)

Tnptph Has a goat that hates bananas (does that even exist? )


----------



## i like my goats

Goatastic43 said:


> False (but oh is it my dream!)
> 
> Tnptph Has a goat that hates bananas (does that even exist? )


i dint know havent tried

tnptph has a goat that had a baby that looks exactly like its mother


----------



## MellonFriend

i like my goats said:


> i dint know havent tried
> 
> tnptph has a goat that had a baby that looks exactly like its mother


False. All of my babies have looked different than all my other goats. Never had a duplicate goat! 😄

TNPTPH used to chew gum all the time, but hasn't in a long time.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

False. Still love to chew gum!

TNPTPH has never gotten braces.


----------



## FizzyGoats

True. Didn’t need them. Neither did my husband yet we had to pay for both kids to get them. Come on, genetics. 

TNPTPH has had a job in a medical field.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

False.

TNPTPH loves goats! 😜


----------



## Goatastic43

What would you say if I said false? 🤣 Just kidding! VERY true!

Tnptph Has taken a stupid dare they wish they wouldn’t have


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Goatastic43 said:


> What would you say if I said false? 🤣


Ummm....I would probably start with "Why do you even have goats?" or "Why are you a TGS member?". Lol!! Good to know you love your goaties!! 🤣🤣😉🥰


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Goatastic43 said:


> What would you say if I said false? 🤣 Just kidding! VERY true!
> 
> Tnptph Has taken a stupid dare they wish they wouldn’t have


True, and I will NOT say what it was because I was 9 and was pressured into doing something very weird that you guys would rather not know.

No, it wasn't illegal. Just weird.

The next person to post here has lots of cats


----------



## Tanya

False...

TNPTPH has taught baby chicks how to chicken????


----------



## FizzyGoats

True. I miss the fluffy stage. 

TNPTPH whistles while they work.


----------



## Tanya

Yes true...all the time

TNPTPH has an erritating house guest


----------



## K.B.

Tanya said:


> Yes true...all the time
> 
> TNPTPH has an erritating house guest


True FLIES  

Tnptph Loves all animals!


----------



## Goatastic43

False, can’t say I love snakes…. or bugs in general but they technically aren’t animals 

Tnptph over prepares for everything


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False.

TNPTPH likes to drink coffee in the morning before chores.


----------



## FizzyGoats

True. I actually drink it during morning chores. Put in my dented and scratched Contigo travel cup and head to the barn with it. 

TNPTPH likes the smell of their barn.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

True! Especially after we get alfalfa hay!! I just love the smell of fresh hay!!

TNPTPH has never bred their goats before.


----------



## Tanya

Very true. Gizmo is a sports model and Destiny is a sports model.

TNPTH always rescues little birds


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Super true!!! I always help any abandoned baby bird on our property, although I only have one success story. About five years ago, my brother found a very young (couple days old) featherless baby bird in our garden. Since there was no nest around, we decided to take her in and try our best to raise her. Well, after many days of feeding the little bird we named Hopey (because we hoped she would live) every 15-20 mins, she finally got old enough and strong enough to fly away! It really was such a rewarding experience to raise her and I'll never forget that!! Once she was old enough to fly, she would go into the trees, but when feeding time came (or when ever she saw me outside), she would come flying down to eat. It really was special and I was pretty sad when she finally decided she didn't need my help any more, but I was also super glad that I was able to save her life!! Sorry this post got so long! 

TNPTPH has over 50 chickens


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False, only 12.

TNPTPH likes pop music?


----------



## Boers4ever

True depending on the decade. I like 80s 90s pop but this new age stuff makes my ears hurt. 
TNPTPH loves their pocket knife.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Definitely true, don't have to open or close it








TNPTPH likes to eat most vegetables raw


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

True!!

TNPTPH is vegan or vegetarian


----------



## Tanya

True. I am a vegetarian.

TNPTPH loves watching the Resident


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

False.

TNPTPH would rather read a book than watch a movie


----------



## MellonFriend

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> False.
> 
> TNPTPH would rather read a book than watch a movie


False. I _love_ both!

TNPTPH has a fish tank.


----------



## Tanya

True. I have 4

TNPTPH spoils their babies


----------



## Boers4ever

Do your mean one with fish actually in it…? Or like an ugly old glass tank on the back porch with mossy stinky water in it? False on the first, true on the second lolol! 
TNPTPH has blood tested a goat for pregnancy.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Tanya said:


> TNPTPH spoils their babies


True.


Boers4ever said:


> TNPTPH has blood tested a goat for pregnancy.


False.

TNPTPH uses an herbal dewormer.


----------



## Goatastic43

False (tho I’d definitely like to try sometime!)

Tnptph Has eaten alligator?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

True. Just once when I was younger though. My dad had to go to Louisiana for work and brought back some alligator jerky for us to try. I don't really remember what it tasted like, but I don't think it was gross, just tasted like "normal" jerky. 😋

Tnptph has eaten pheasant before


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I _think_ I've eaten pheasant, but I honestly can't remember for sure. 
TNPTPH grows a big garden


----------



## Tanya

True. We are sustainable where we only buy staples.

TNPTPH isnt into politics


----------



## goathiker

Kinda true, I hate politics but keep an eye out to see where we are going to get screwed next. 

TNPTPH has petted a deer.


----------



## Tanya

True.... 😁 5 of them.

TNPTPH has a yorkie as a pet ancle biter


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

goathiker said:


> Kinda true, I hate politics but keep an eye out to see where we are going to get screwed next.
> 
> TNPTPH has petted a deer.


^^^same! I don't think it's safe to ignore politics anymore!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Tanya said:


> True.... 😁 5 of them.
> 
> TNPTPH has a yorkie as a pet ancle biter


Never had a Yorkie! All my dogs have been medium to large sized. I don't think I'm a small dog person. 
TNPTPH went on vacation this summer


----------



## Boers4ever

True! Went to Branson, MO. 
TNPTPH has an indoor cat.


----------



## FizzyGoats

True. Two of them. 

TNPTPH has been to at least three different countries.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Yep!
TNPTPH names all their chickens


----------



## Goatastic43

True, when we had chickens. Me and my sister would name them, most of the names we remembered, but they all looked so familiar we would often get mixed up 

Tnptph Prefers mustard over ketchup


----------



## Tanya

True. 

TNPTPH has 100's of adoptive grandparents that belong to your friends


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Well, sort of. I usually get along with my friend's parents really well, and in a few cases, have stayed in touch with them longer than with the original friends. 

TNPTPH will share a funny story or joke


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

True about funny stories. They usually have something to with our animals!! 😬🤪🤣

TNPTPH: owns three (or more) different kinds of birds.

LOVE your new avatar picture @Cedarwinds Farm!! 🥰 It did take me a little bit to realize it was you though! Haha!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> True about funny stories. They usually have something to with our animals!! 😬🤪🤣
> 
> TNPTPH: owns three (or more) different kinds of birds.
> 
> LOVE your new avatar picture @Cedarwinds Farm!! 🥰 It did take me a little bit to realize it was you though! Haha!


Thanks! Yes, I identify people by their profile pictures, too.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> TNPTPH: owns three (or more) different kinds of birds.


False. I've only got chickens and guineas right now. I have 8 different varieties of chickens, though. 
TNPTPH Drinks tea with their goats


----------



## i like my goats

false i drink coffee with my goats
tnptph can play a musical instrument


----------



## MellonFriend

i like my goats said:


> false i drink coffee with my goats
> tnptph can play a musical instrument


True. Was just playing my guitar a few hours ago. I'm also learning violin, but it's super hard.

TNPTPH has a meat smoker.


----------



## i like my goats

kind of its my dad's
tnptph likes to bake


----------



## Iluvlilly!

True!
TNPTPH likes smoked meat


----------



## Boers4ever

True! Smoked brisket is the best!! 
TNPTPH has a corgi dog.


----------



## i like my goats

false 
tnptph can play a stringed instrument


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

False.

TNPTPH is already done with breeding for this fall/winter.


----------



## Boers4ever

False. I’m waiting on a buck for my two Spanish yearlings. But all my Boers are bred. 
TNPTPH loves their vehicle.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Boers4ever said:


> False. I’m waiting on a buck for my two Spanish yearlings. But all my Boers are bred.
> TNPTPH loves their vehicle.


I have a crappy Polaris Rhino with bigfoot stickers on it. So...

ABSOFRIGGINLUTELY.

The next person to post here likes Impractical Jokers.


----------



## FizzyGoats

True. But sometimes I actually feel so awkward for them that I am uncomfortable watching. 

TNPTPH likes to watch/read true crime stories.


----------



## Rancho Draco

FizzyGoats said:


> True. But sometimes I actually feel so awkward for them that I am uncomfortable watching.
> 
> TNPTPH likes to watch/read true crime stories.


False. 

TNPTPH likes cleaning the house.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Rancho Draco said:


> False.
> 
> TNPTPH likes cleaning the house.


FALSE. False false false false false false false false false. FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLSSSSSSSSSSSSSSE.

The next person to post here has seen or had an experience with a cryptid of some sort.

No judgement if it's true, I'm an amateur cryptozoologist.


----------



## MellonFriend

False, but I would love to see one. (I think cryptozoology is awesome by the way) I was first introduced to it from the website Poptropica. 

TNPTPH thinks that the loch ness monster is probably real.


----------



## Rancho Draco

MellonFriend said:


> False, but I would love to see one. (I think cryptozoology is awesome by the way) I was first introduced to it from the website Poptropica.
> 
> TNPTPH thinks that the loch ness monster is probably real.


Sure. 

TNPTPH would totally be friends with Bigfoot if they met in the woods.


----------



## Tanya

True. I just wouldnt take him home.
TNPTPH believes that there are unexplicable events our brains are just not wired to understand.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Oh, yeah. I've experienced a number of inexplicable things.
TNPTPH likes fall time


----------



## i like my goats

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Oh, yeah. I've experienced a number of inexplicable things.
> TNPTPH likes fall time


true i like the way the air smells
TNPTPH has a website


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False
TNPTPH wants a website


----------



## Tanya

False it annoys me

TNPTPH would like to go to Himalayas


----------



## Boers4ever

True. But I just want to travel to Nepal too. And I love Ireland, or what I’ve read about it. Mongolia sounds neat, and Iceland too. There’s an endurance ride in Mongolia that looks cool. 
TNPTPH can sew really well.


----------



## Tanya

True. We did needle work at school. It was compulsory.
TNPTPH has travelled outside their home country


----------



## i like my goats

Tanya said:


> True. We did needle work at school. It was compulsory.
> TNPTPH has travelled outside their home country


true i have been to Spain, France, and Morocco. 
tnptph has nubians


----------



## Rancho Draco

i like my goats said:


> true i have been to Spain, France, and Morocco.
> tnptph has nubians


Sort of? I have Kinders which are half Nubian.

TNPTPH has never owned chickens.


----------



## FizzyGoats

False 

TNPTPH has turkeys.


----------



## Rancho Draco

FizzyGoats said:


> False
> 
> TNPTPH has turkeys.


False. There are lots of wild turkeys around where I live though for what it's worth.

TNPTPH has never been fishing.


----------



## MellonFriend

False. We fish in a local river every Monday during the summer.

TNPTPH has never gotten braces to straighten their teeth.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

True.

TNPTPH: has a "bucket list"


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> True.
> 
> TNPTPH: has a "bucket list"


I did in 5th grade. It was a list of stupid stuff I could do in or with a bucket.

The next person to post here is on other forums beside The Goat Spot.


----------



## i like my goats

true (Dairy Goat Info Forums)
tnptph has a German shepherd


----------



## Rancho Draco

i like my goats said:


> true (Dairy Goat Info Forums)
> tnptph has a German shepherd


False

TNPTPH has 3 different breeds of goats


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

False.

TNPTPH lived in the city at one point of their life (and absolutely hated it)


----------



## Rancho Draco

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> False.
> 
> TNPTPH lived in the city at one point of their life (and absolutely hated it)


True!!!

TNPTPH has had goats for less than 5 years


----------



## Goatastic43

True

Tnptph Loves fall flavors


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Very True!! Mmmm, now I want something pumpkin flavored!!

TNPTPH loves to play (or watch) sports


----------



## Goatastic43

True! 

Tnptph Thinks they could win Wheel of Fortune


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

False?

Tnptph carves pumpkins every year.


----------



## MellonFriend

True-ish. Last year we carved boxes and painted them to look like pumpkins because we didn't want to have to spend the money on pumpkins for all of us to carve. 

TNPTPH milks at least two of their goats.


----------



## Rancho Draco

True!

TNPTPH doesn't milk any of their goats


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

False.

Tnptph makes soap out of their goat milk


----------



## Rancho Draco

False. I do some soft cheeses and yogurt though

TNPTPH has never done anything with their milk but drink it


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

False. I've made soft cheese, yogurt, ice cream, and cajeta!! Yum!

Tnptph have never eaten goat meat.


----------



## Rancho Draco

False. I love it! I forgot that I've also done ice cream. It was pretty good once I found a recipe I liked.

TNPTPH has had goat meat but didn't like it


----------



## i like my goats

Rancho Draco said:


> False. I love it! I forgot that I've also done ice cream. It was pretty good once I found a recipe I liked.
> 
> TNPTPH has had goat meat but didn't like it


false never eaten it
tnptph has a first freshener


----------



## Rancho Draco

False. Not this season. Next season though!

TNPTPH has only wethers/bucks.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

False.

Tnptph works from home


----------



## Rancho Draco

Pretty much. School😉

TNPTPH doesn't work besides on the farm


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Rancho Draco said:


> Pretty much. School😉
> 
> TNPTPH doesn't work besides on the farm


True-ish. I do odd jobs off the farm, but am self-employed. 
TNPTPH will be putting goat keeping supplies on their Christmas list this year


----------



## Goatastic43

Already have lol!

Tnptph Walks their goats regularly


----------



## Rancho Draco

False. Sometimes but not regularly.

TNPTPH has never had a goat jump/plow through a fence


----------



## FizzyGoats

True (knock on wood)

TNPTPH likes white macadamia nut cookies.


----------



## Rancho Draco

True

TNPTPH doesn't like any cookies


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Absolutely FALSE!! I love all (most) desserts.

Tnptph is dreading the thought of winter and cold temps.


----------



## Goatastic43

True!

Tnptph Is excited for winter


----------



## Tanya

True I love winter

TNPTPH loves rivers


----------



## Rancho Draco

Tanya said:


> True I love winter
> 
> TNPTPH loves rivers


True!

TNPTPH hates swimming in lakes


----------



## Boers4ever

True the water is murky and the bottom is squishy and disgusting. 
TNPTPH is ready for a road trip!


----------



## Rancho Draco

False. I don't really like going places.

TNPTPH has traveled with their goats before(besides for a show or to meet a buyer)


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

True! We have taken our goats to our local library for events, baby goats to some of our elderly friends, and we have taken one to the vet.

Tnptph still has at least one of their original goats.


----------



## K.B.

True Molly and Mohawk

Tnptph has a buck named Thor


----------



## Kaitlyn

False! Timmy, Casper and Noctis. 
(However the buck in a pairing I’m waiting on’s name is Thor!)

Tnptph watches too much YouTube.


----------



## Rancho Draco

False. I don't watch it much at all.

TNPTPH doesn't watch tv


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

False, but I don't watch that much.

Tnptph likes to bake.


----------



## Rancho Draco

True. I just don't get to it very often.

TNPTPH regularly cooks for their animals(goats or otherwise)


----------



## Tanya

True... this pig eats allot

TNPTPH has some one that talks too much


----------



## Rancho Draco

True ( in goat AND human form)

TNPTPH has not bought any goats in the past year


----------



## Tanya

True I want to

Spaggetti or rice


----------



## FizzyGoats

Lol! Tanya you brought This or That to TNPTPH. That is so something I would do. 🤣 And just FYI, spaghetti. 

TNPTPH has a barn camera.


----------



## Tanya

False we have alarms on every enclosure and flood lights and my lounge has panoramic windows for full yard view


TNPTPH has a fussy cellphone


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Tanya said:


> False we have alarms on every enclosure and flood lights and my lounge has panoramic windows for full yard view
> 
> 
> TNPTPH has a fussy cellphone


Oh dear! My phone is old and has a lot of special needs, but it takes good pictures and allows me to call people...most of the time. 
TNPTPH has too many house plants


----------



## Rancho Draco

False. I actually don't have any at the moment.

TNPTPH has never brought a goat into the house


----------



## Tanya

False. All my small cratable critters spend a week in my house.

TNPTPH knows at least 1 narcisist


----------



## Rancho Draco

False, thankfully

TNPTPH is an only child


----------



## MellonFriend

False, I have four sisters.

TNPTPH loves carbonated drinks.


----------



## FizzyGoats

False. 

TNPTPH prefers tater tots over fries.


----------



## Rancho Draco

False.

TNPTPH has had more than 10 new babies on the farm this year(goat or otherwise)


----------



## Boers4ever

True. 7 goat kids and to many calves to count. 
TNPTPH has a young puppy.


----------



## Goatastic43

False (I don’t know why I always get the dog ones. Makes me sad I don’t have a dog lol)

Tnptph Is allergic to some type of animal


----------



## Goats2Greedy

False


Tnptph has more chickens than goats


----------



## Rancho Draco

True. 38 chickens and 8 goats currently.

TNPTPH has more than 3 kinds of livestock


----------



## Tanya

True 2 goats, 9 chickens, 5 fellow deer, 9 springbuck, 5 duikers and 1 pig

TNPTPH forgets which forum they are on some times


----------



## Rancho Draco

True

TNPTPH doesn't use social media besides animal forums


----------



## NigerianNewbie

True

TNPTPH seldom watches the "News" programs any longer


----------



## Rancho Draco

True

TNPTPH is downsizing this year due to hay prices


----------



## FizzyGoats

False but the hay prices make me cringe. Even our straw is getting pricey. 

TNPTPH is usually up before the sun.


----------



## Rancho Draco

True, although I'm not actually doing anything productive that early.

TNPTPH is looking forward to shorter days


----------



## Goatastic43

False, I hate short days

Tnptph Has been to Colorado


----------



## Rancho Draco

True. It was beautiful being up in the mountains. Not so much smelling everyone's pot walking through the cities 🤢

TNPTPH never moved away from their home town


----------



## Boers4ever

True and I never want to. Though I would love to travel a little bit. 
TNPTPH loves the sunshine


----------



## Rancho Draco

True! We are having a beautiful day here today. Sunny and warm. I'm soaking it up because fall is set to kick in for good next week!

TNPTPH has never experienced snow


----------



## Tanya

False. When I was six in 1982 we had spring snow. It was so deep that I stood in it waste deep...

TNPTH loves wild birds


----------



## Rancho Draco

True. I think they are beautiful. Although I do wish they would stay away from the chickens. They've passed on disease before.

TNPTPH does fecals for the goats at home


----------



## Tanya

False. I am very fortunate to have a goat vet....

TNPTPH has been an ectra in a movie or serios or advert


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Tanya said:


> False. I am very fortunate to have a goat vet....
> 
> TNPTPH has been an ectra in a movie or serios or advert


I wish. The creators of the hit show Yellowstone wanted to film at our barn, but they never did. 

Oh my god, Jimmy and Snickerdoodle would have been extras. I should try to get a hold of them

TNPTPH likes to draw


----------



## Rancho Draco

True! I used to doodle all over my schoolwork

TNPTPH has had to have surgery


----------



## Tanya

True quit a few

TNPTPH has their own business


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

If you count selling goats...then true (lol). I do plan to start making and selling soap soon.....

Tnptph has made soap out of their goat's milk.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

False. I don't even milk my goats, one's dry and one's a dude. Wouldn't want milk from him!

TNPTPH has created a fictional character


----------



## MellonFriend

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> False. I don't even milk my goats, one's dry and one's a dude. Wouldn't want milk from him!
> 
> TNPTPH has created a fictional character


True. Many actually. I like to write creatively.

TNPTPH loves to exercise


----------



## Rancho Draco

True sometimes. I like pretty much anything but running.

TNPTPH currently has a sliver


----------



## FizzyGoats

True. It’s annoying. And how did you know that? Lol. 

TNPTPH has a structured daily routine they stick to most of the time.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Because I have one too! Lol

True. 

TNPTPH currently has weather the goats are complaining about


----------



## 21goaties

False. Today has been a nice sunny day.

TNPTPH loves bovines


----------



## FizzyGoats

True.

TNPTPH has a favorite hoodie they wear often.


----------



## K.B.

True 

Tnptph has a favorite song they would listen to on repeat!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

False. That's how you ruin a good song IMO. 😜 

Tnptph likes to watch good, clean comedy.


----------



## FizzyGoats

True! I enjoy laughing, and it disturbs those around me when I do it during a suspense or murder mystery. 

TNPTPH makes long shopping lists then forgets them at home.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Every time!

TNPTPH prefers action movies to romance movies


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Rancho Draco said:


> Every time!
> 
> TNPTPH prefers action movies to romance movies


True, sort of. I like comedies, and I'd choose a good Will Ferrell or Martin Lawrence action comedy over any of those weird new Adam Sandler rom-coms. I miss his classics, like Happy Gilmore, Billy Madison, and Little Nicky

The next person to post here has a funny t-shirt


----------



## Boers4ever

Hmm well sorta true. 
TNPTPH likes The Voice tv show.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Boers4ever said:


> Hmm well sorta true.
> TNPTPH likes The Voice tv show.


False. Well, I mean, I don't dislike it, but I would rather watch something funny

The next person to post here likes Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## MellonFriend

Ehh.... pass. Lynyrd Skynyrd songs aren't really my thing. 

TNPTPH listens to the radio on an actual radio, not an app or in a car.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Very occasionally but not very often. Mostly around the holidays.

TNPTPH has never had an actual radio (besides car radio)


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

False. I wish, but we don't have one. I want to try to get one just for shits and giggles, plus I really do like having them. My dad had one when I was little and he had the most random songs on a CD he played on it. The only 2 I remember are Red Solo Cup (now one of my favorite songs, and the guy who wrote it (Toby Keith) is also one of my favorite singers) and Pumped Up Kicks

The next person to post here likes Vince Vaughn movies


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Any takers? Vince Vaughn movies?


----------



## Rancho Draco

I've seen some movies that he's been in but I can't say that I've really sought out his movies.

TNPTPH has never watched a TV show that ran before they were born


----------



## MellonFriend

FALSE! I watch a bizarre amount of old television for how young I am. I'm a huge Gunsmoke fan, I love all the old Star Trek shows and great little gems like, Man from U.N.C.L.E, and then of course all the family style shows e.g. Happy Days, Andy Griffith, The Waltons. . . The list goes on. 

TMPTPH has seen a play on stage.


----------



## Rancho Draco

True. A couple actually. My middle school sent the English classes to see a play every year. I remember Anne Frank and The Christmas Carol but I cannot for the life of me remember what the third play was. 

TNPTPH has been to their dream concert


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Rancho Draco said:


> True. A couple actually. My middle school sent the English classes to see a play every year. I remember Anne Frank and The Christmas Carol but I cannot for the life of me remember what the third play was.
> 
> TNPTPH has been to their dream concert


False. My dream concert is Kenny Chesney's Chillaxification tour (or Trip Around The Sun...? I forget), which I got tickets to for my birthday. Covid hit and Kenny won't give us a refund or another concert. My math teacher, apparently, is in the same situation for the same concert!

TNPTPH's favorite movie is a comedy.


----------



## Rancho Draco

I don't know that I could pick a single favorite movie but Monty Python and the Holy Grail has to be one of my favorites.

TNPTPH doesn't like horror movies


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Rancho Draco said:


> I don't know that I could pick a single favorite movie but Monty Python and the Holy Grail has to be one of my favorites.
> 
> TNPTPH doesn't like horror movies


True! Except for funny ones that aren't even scary, but are still called horrors like Scary Movie and Hubie Halloween and stuff like that

TNPTPH wakes up early


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

False!! Wish I could sleep in longer than I do....but the goats let me know when it's past breakfast time!!

Tnptph stays up late


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> False!! Wish I could sleep in longer than I do....but the goats let me know when it's past breakfast time!!
> 
> Tnptph stays up late


Yup. I watch stupid Fox animated shows and stay up until 3ish

TNPTPH has an animal that isn't a goat.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

True. Chickens, cats, and a dog.

Tnptph likes to fish and eat their catch.


----------



## Goatastic43

Half true I like to fish, but hardly ever catch anything to eat lol

Tnptph Has a birthday this month


----------



## FizzyGoats

True! 

TNPTPH has a large dog.


----------



## Rancho Draco

I don't have any dogs right now which is just wrong. I've had big dogs in the past.

TNPTPH has had goats, been without goats, and then got goats again.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

False. Got goats and stuck with them!

Tnptph is currently sick.


----------



## Rancho Draco

False, but there is a sick kid (human) in the house so I hope I don't get sick too!

TNPTPH has 4 or more brothers/sisters


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

True! I'm the oldest of five.

Tnptph has less than 4 siblings.


----------



## Boers4ever

True. I have 2 older brothers. When I was born one was 18 and the other was 11. 
TNPTPH has an annoying neighbor.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Only if you count solar panels as an eye sore annoying. My neighbors are an empty plot, a solar farm, and a hay field.

TNPTPH is on less than 3 acres


----------



## i like my goats

Rancho Draco said:


> Only if you count solar panels as an eye sore annoying. My neighbors are an empty plot, a solar farm, and a hay field.
> 
> TNPTPH is on less than 3 acres


false idk how many acres
tnptph has a blue eyed polled doe


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

False.

Tnptph doesn't like the looks of moonspots


----------



## Rancho Draco

False. I love a flashy goat!

TNPTPH only has one color of goat in their herd


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

False. 

Tnptph started their "goat raising journey" with two goats


----------



## Boers4ever

True. Two wethers. 
TNPTPH likes to fish.


----------



## Rancho Draco

True although I didn't get out much this year to do so.

TNPTPH has only male or only female goats


----------



## NigerianNewbie

True, The Monkhood 

TNPTPH likes goat milk products (lotion, soap, cheese, milk)


----------



## i like my goats

NigerianNewbie said:


> True, The Monkhood
> 
> TNPTPH likes goat milk products (lotion, soap, cheese, milk)


true
tnptph has a relative that is always wanting to go fishing


----------



## Rancho Draco

True. Pretty much my whole family.

TNPTPH is the only person in their family that has livestock


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

True. Most of my family doesn't have any animals. 😳 The very few ones that do own a cat or maybe a dog....they don't know what they are missing!!

Tnptph has horses


----------



## Goatastic43

False (oh how I dream…)

Tnptph Has all their does breed already


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

False...currently working on that as many of you know.

Tnptph liked (or likes) school.


----------



## Rancho Draco

F. A. L. S. E. falsefalsefalse. False. Still in school and I can't wait to get out.

TNPTPH has never had any animals besides goats.


----------



## FizzyGoats

False. I’ve had horses, cattle, pigs, chickens, turkeys, cats, dogs, rabbits and other various critters throughout my life. 

TNPTPH sometimes walks into a room then can’t remember why they were going in there.


----------



## Goatastic43

All the time!

Tnptph Loves Chic’ Fil A


----------



## i like my goats

true i love the plane chicken sandwich. 
tnptph has a german shepherd


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

False. Aussie/ Border mix

Tnptph misses Trump


----------



## Rancho Draco

True. I cannot list one thing for you that I buy that has not risen in price since he left. 

TNPTPH had crappy weather today


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Rancho Draco said:


> True. I cannot list one thing for you that I buy that has not risen in price since he left.


Ain't that the truth!! I have my fingers crossed for 2024!


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Ain't that the truth!! I have my fingers crossed for 2024!


I had no idea we had Trump supporters here! I just made TGS my new favorite forum (even though it already was)


Rancho Draco said:


> True. I cannot list one thing for you that I buy that has not risen in price since he left.
> 
> TNPTPH had crappy weather today


False. A bit cloudy here in the Gallatin Valley, but not bad. Not too cold and not too warm. Just a nice cool morning

TNPTPH likes eating junk food, no matter how often they say they'll stop and eat healthier


----------



## i like my goats

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> I had no idea we had Trump supporters here! I just made TGS my new favorite forum (even though it already was)
> 
> False. A bit cloudy here in the Gallatin Valley, but not bad. Not too cold and not too warm. Just a nice cool morning
> 
> TNPTPH likes eating junk food, no matter how often they say they'll stop and eat healthier


pretty much
tnptph cooks restaurant stile food


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Ain't that the truth!! I have my fingers crossed for 2024!


I had no idea we had Trumpsters here! I just made TGS my new favorite forum (even though it already was)


i like my goats said:


> pretty much
> tnptph cooks restaurant stile food


If microwavable frozen foods count, then absolutely.

TNPTPH has had a paranormal experience


----------



## FizzyGoats

True. 

TNPTPH is a bit accident prone.


----------



## Rancho Draco

True but thankfully so far just small accidents.

TNPTPH has had a bonfire in the last week


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Rancho Draco said:


> True but thankfully so far just small accidents.
> 
> TNPTPH has had a bonfire in the last week


Well, I burned some old bags and a box...does that count?

TNPTPH spends more time with their goats than they do with most people


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

As much as I want to say true, my goats live a couple blocks away, plus I have school, and work, and I'm trying to get a girlfriend, and unfortunately, I spend more time with people

TNPTPH has seen that new funny animated show on Netflix about the secret government. I think it's called Inside Job


----------



## MellonFriend

False, but I really wish I had a Netflix subscription. 😥

TNPTPH does not subscribe to any streaming services.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

False. My mom has all sorts of subscriptions and she just makes us use her accounts. Not that I'm complaining, it's really nice to watch some Bob's Burgers after a long day

Also, maybe it's good you don't have an account. The services keep jacking up their prices after they get us morons addicted 😆

TNPTPH likes to draw


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> Also, maybe it's good you don't have an account. The services keep jacking up their prices after they get us morons addicted 😆


Between that and all the crap on there....we decided not to get Netflix anymore.


MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> TNPTPH likes to draw


False. Maybe if I was good at it I would.🤣 

Tnptph likes to paint.


----------



## Rancho Draco

True but I haven't painted anything recently

TNPTPH has never had egg nog


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

False.

Tnptph loves Starbucks.


----------



## Rancho Draco

False

TNPTPH doesn't drink coffee


----------



## i like my goats

false i drink it every morning
tnptph has 2 or more pastures


----------



## MellonFriend

True. I have four. Wish I had more... 😅 

TNPTPH had a really fun Halloween.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

False. We don't celebrate Halloween.

Tnptph feeds their herd alfalfa pellets.


----------



## Rancho Draco

True. Mine get them mixed into their grain


TNPTPH feeds alfalfa hay


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

True and false. In summer, we try to get Jimmy and Snickerdoodle to shed some pounds, so we go out around the property, make sure all our plants are safe to eat, and we just have them forage. In winter, when it gets chilly and we have to keep them in the barn all the time, we feed them alfalfa hay

TNPTPH had a paranormal experience on Halloween night (I may or may not be referring to something that happened to me)


----------



## Goatastic43

False (to be completely honest I hate Halloween)

Tnptph Puts coats on their goats in the winter


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

True-ish, False-ish......I only do it when needed.

Tnptph feeds beet pulp to their goats.


----------



## Rancho Draco

False. 

TNPTPH has other animals besides goats in their goat pasture


----------



## Boers4ever

False. I used to have geese with them but not anymore. 
TNPTPH has gone on a trip with their best friend.


----------



## FizzyGoats

True. Many of them, mainly because I’m that lame person who happens to be married to her best friend. 

TNPTPH has been white water rafting.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

False. One day I want to though, it sounds fun!

TNPTPH has a special needs animal


----------



## i like my goats

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> False. One day I want to though, it sounds fun!
> 
> TNPTPH has a special needs animal


false but my neighbor has a blind dog.
tnptph has baby goats here or on the way


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

False. My only male is castrated and my only female would make a horrible mom. But one day I want baby goats!

TNPTPH has an animal (that isn't a goat) who likes their goats


----------



## Goatastic43

True, a cat

Tnptph Owns a horse


----------



## i like my goats

Goatastic43 said:


> True, a cat
> 
> Tnptph Owns a horse


kinda true kinda false my cousin owns it but she is in the pasture by the goats
tnptph has a donkey


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

False, but I wish we did!

TNPTPH's goats likes peanut butter.


----------



## Tanya

True to the point they will even lick the bowl it comes out of

TNPTPH has finished winter prep


----------



## FizzyGoats

False. I should be done about a week before winter ends. 

TNPTPH likes to wear socks with silly/fun designs on them even though no one else sees them.


----------



## Rancho Draco

True! Most of my wool socks have some kind of design on them.

TNPTPH only wears one color of sock.


----------



## Goats2Greedy

False 


TNPTPH has more dogs than goats


----------



## FizzyGoats

False. I have three of each. 

TNPTPH has a porch swing.


----------



## Goatastic43

True I guess, I have a patio swing

Tnptph Has bucket heaters (also if you do, could I borrow one lol!?)


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Maybe...? We have so much crap lost in our barn, I probably have that Stradivarius violin somewhere in there

TNPTPH needs to replace something in their barn


----------



## Goatastic43

Always

Tnptph Has a LGD


----------



## Rancho Draco

False. Someday I will.

TNPTPH has more goats than any other animal.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

False. I have more chickens and (unfortunately, kind of) cats than goats. I only have 2 goats, Jimmy and Snickerdoodle. They're both in my profile picture

TNPTPH has bought popcorn from the Boy Scouts


----------



## MellonFriend

False.

TNPTPH sometimes thinks way too hard about what like button emotion to pick.


----------



## Chanceosunshine

TRUE, but I think way to hard about EVERYTHING

TNPTPH uses a buzzardo to castrate their bucklings.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

False, I band my boys.

Tnptph had a more than two gatherings for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Rancho Draco

False. Just the one this year. 

TNPTPH has found a goat baby tooth after it had dropped out


----------



## NigerianNewbie

True, have found 2 teeth, an incisor and a molar

TNPTPH has more goats than they ever expected to keep


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

True... Maybe? Or false? I've always wanted goats and figured I'd have them when I live alone, but I never thought I could get my dad to get goats. I convinced him, though, and now I have Jimmy and Snickerdoodle. Don't really know how many goats I expected to have

TNPTPH likes to get their animals presents for Christmas


----------



## Tanya

Oh so true.... 

TNPTPH loves the sound of children laughing first thing in the.morning


----------



## Rancho Draco

True, as long as first thing in the morning doesn't mean 4 am. 

TNPTPH has gotten snow this week.


----------



## MellonFriend

False. It's 60* outside right now!

TNPTPH likes peppermint flavored things.


----------



## Rancho Draco

True! Especially peppermint candies.

TNPTPH doesn't like pumpkin spice


----------



## FizzyGoats

True. I like pumpkin pie but not any drinks or treats labeled as “pumpkin spice.”

TNPTPH has a real knack for icing/decorating Christmas cookies.


----------



## Rancho Draco

False. I wish but it wasn't meant to be I guess.

TNPTPH prefers plain sugar cookies to iced sugar cookies


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

FizzyGoats said:


> True. I like pumpkin pie but not any drinks or treats labeled as “pumpkin spice.”


What?!?! Is there a reason you don't like pumpkin spice things?


Rancho Draco said:


> TNPTPH prefers plain sugar cookies to iced sugar cookies


False. I love frosted/iced sugar cookies!

Tnptpt plans on making sugar cookies this month.


----------



## Tanya

False

TNPTPH Loves to bake


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

True, but not true. I like baking if it's either a pet treat or if it's a cool family recipe, but not otherwise.

TNPTPH has a family recipe that's been passed down to them


----------



## Chanceosunshine

True. I have many.

TNPTPH has a December birthday.


----------



## Boers4ever

False. But mom’s birthday is today! 
TNPTPH Loves cats lol


----------



## i like my goats

false i don't hate them but i don't like them. mostly because we have about 50 of my aunts rescue cats roaming about
tnptph had a vet bill over $200 in the past month


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

False. I create the bills, not pay them 😆

The next person to post here thinks Die Hard is a Christmas movie


----------



## Tanya

True, i used to... then I realised Santa couldnt be bald.. 🤣🤣🤣

TNPTPH understands Harry Potter


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

What's Harry Potter? So false, I guess

TNPTPH wishes John Candy was still alive


----------



## Boers4ever

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> What's Harry Potter? So false, I guess
> 
> TNPTPH wishes John Candy was still alive


Wait wait… you’ve never heard of Harry Potter?? They’re a book series by J.K Rowling that was made into some pretty great movies. You’d probably like them. 
True he was a great actor. 
TNPTPH has watched Star Trek Voyager.


----------



## MellonFriend

Boers4ever said:


> TNPTPH has watched Star Trek Voyager.


False, but I am a Star Trek fan. Been slowly working my way through the series. Just finished season 3 of Next Gen.

TNPTPH has seen all nine of the main Star Wars films.


----------



## Rancho Draco

True. And quite a bit more than the main nine actually. My dad's family lives and breaths Star Wars so I was introduced at a young age.

TNPTPH doesn't like SciFi movies


----------



## Goatastic43

False, I love Star Wars!

Tnptph Enjoys super hero movies


----------



## MellonFriend

True, true, true. Superheroes are my second favorite thing to goats!

TNPTPH thinks superhero movies have gotten worse in recent years.


----------



## Goatastic43

Very True! I don’t know why they had to kill Ironman & Black Widow! 

Tnptph prefers Marvel to DC


----------



## MellonFriend

FALSE! DC fan all the way here, but I hate what they've done with the dc universe in recent years. 😫😭

TNPTPH likes superman more than batman.


----------



## Boers4ever

False Batman is so much cooler. 
TNPTPH likes the DC Aquaman movie.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Neither. Never seen it, so I don't know if I'd like it

TNPTPH likes The Simpsons (even though it's kinda falling apart)


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Any takers? Next person likes the Simpsons?


----------



## Chanceosunshine

False, I didn’t like the Simpsons.
TNPTPH thinks spring is the best season.


----------



## Rancho Draco

True! I love having all the new babies on the farm even though it's really busy. And fresh milk 🥛

TNPTPH has never milked a goat


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

True. My goats are pets.

TNPTPH has a housetrained goat


----------



## Tanya

True... destiny

TNPTPH has a house trained pig?


----------



## Chanceosunshine

Tanya said:


> True... destiny
> 
> TNPTPH has a house trained pig?


True-ish, I used to..."Molly" (Mala Swinia, means little pig in Polish.)

TNPTPH was once a vegetarian.


----------



## Tanya

Am still a vegetarian

TNPTPH Loves ginger cookies


----------



## i like my goats

false i like sugar cookies

TNPTPH had a doe kid right before Christmas


----------



## Rancho Draco

False. Mine are due in February

TNPTPH has a doe due within the week


----------



## i like my goats

true she is due any day. she is starting to fill up

tnptph has more doelings than bucklings


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Tanya said:


> Am still a vegetarian


No kidding! I actually have been vegetarian since October 9th of 2020. I've been a lot healthier since then, plus I always felt bad about eating animals

It's funny, I'm growing up in a family of hunters. My dad raises beef cattle. I've always been pretty conservative (I don't think a lot of conservatives are vegetarian) as well. I think just growing up with all these animals, you learn more about them. Eventually it just got to me and I decided to give up meat and hunting

Super cool to see another vegetarian here! I had no idea



i like my goats said:


> true she is due any day. she is starting to fill up
> 
> tnptph has more doelings than bucklings


False, and true. Or neither. I only have my 2 very adult goats, who still act as stubborn and psychotic as kids

TNPTPH to post here is a Dale Brisby fan


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Any Dale Brisby fans wanna answer the last one?


----------



## Chanceosunshine

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> No kidding! I actually have been vegetarian since October 9th of 2020. I've been a lot healthier since then, plus I always felt bad about eating animals
> 
> It's funny, I'm growing up in a family of hunters. My dad raises beef cattle. I've always been pretty conservative (I don't think a lot of conservatives are vegetarian) as well. I think just growing up with all these animals, you learn more about them. Eventually it just got to me and I decided to give up meat and hunting
> 
> Super cool to see another vegetarian here! I had no idea
> 
> 
> False, and true. Or neither. I only have my 2 very adult goats, who still act as stubborn and psychotic as kids
> 
> TNPTPH to post here is a Dale Brisby fan


False, I had to look him up. Although I used to like bull riding and always thought I’d like to be a rodeo clown…but I would be screaming my head off at the same time.

TNPTPH loves the smell of grapefruit. (I just had one and I do!)


----------



## MellonFriend

Mmmm...🤤 true.

TNPTPH loves carbonated drinks.


----------



## i like my goats

kind of depends the type
tnptph has bellow freezing in the forecast for tonight


----------



## Iluvlilly!

True, suppose to get down to -15.

TNPTPH likes winter


----------



## finn's pygmy's

false,
I do not like winter it gets to cold
TNPTP only has pygmy goats!


----------



## Rancho Draco

False. I only have kinders

TNPTPH shows their goats


----------



## MissMiniNubian

False. Just not that into showing

TNPTPH loves guinea pigs


----------



## Moers kiko boars

False..I likes em...just dont have any

TNPTPH..love Boer goats with spots!


----------



## Rancho Draco

True! Who doesn't though.

TNPTPH has never owned livestock besides goats


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False! 
TNPTPH likes Jersey's (cow)


----------



## Rancho Draco

I think I would love Jerseys but I've never had one.

TNPTPH currently has a milk cow


----------



## Moers kiko boars

False no milk cows

TNPTPH OWN 10000 acres


----------



## MellonFriend

I wish. Sadly, false.

TNPTPH is has cloudy weather outside.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Nope...sunny today👍

TNPTPH home made stew or call in pizza


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I think you might have gotten this game mixed up with This or That.  

Tnptph has had 30 or more goats at one time.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

KY Goat Girl said:


> I think you might have gotten this game mixed up with This or That.
> 
> Tnptph has had 30 or more goats at one time.


False. We got 2 ND does, one passed of old age, then we got a pygmy. Only 2 at a time

TNPTPH has/had had a house trained goat


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False

Tnptph thinks their bucks smell good


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

True and false. I don't have any bucks, so I can't say I like the smell of my bucks. But I don't mind the buck smell


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Tnptph thinks they have the cutest goats


----------



## Rancho Draco

Obviously!

TNPTPH has their dream goat


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False. 

Tnptph would live in the barn if their parents would let them


----------



## i like my goats

KY Goat Girl said:


> False.
> 
> Tnptph would live in the barn if their parents would let them


yep 100%

tnptph is still waiting on a doe to kid


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False (I wish though) 

Tnptph likes Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## Rancho Draco

True but I haven't watched any of them recently.

TNPTPH is going stir crazy waiting for spring


----------



## KY Goat Girl

True

Tnptph wakes up at 7 every morning


----------



## i like my goats

KY Goat Girl said:


> True
> 
> Tnptph wakes up at 7 every morning


kinda 6:45

tnptph feeds there animals before themself


----------



## Rancho Draco

True

TNPTPH feeds their animals better than they feed themselves


----------



## KY Goat Girl

True. 

Tnptph has a goat older than 6


----------



## Rancho Draco

My two original does are now 6 and 8

TNPTPH has a buck over 5


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False, my boys are just bucklings

Tnptph goes to church every sunday


----------



## Rancho Draco

True

TNPTPH is already planning for Easter


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False

Tnptph likes to hunt


----------



## MissMiniNubian

If its rats then yes

TNPTPH likes to watch Marvel movies


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False (never seen them but I don’t think they’re my kind of movies). 

Tnptph likes to read


----------



## MissMiniNubian

True! I love reading.

TNPTPH has a UTV


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False

Tnptph likes intense/suspenseful movies


----------



## i like my goats

true 

tnptph has at lest 3 pastures


----------



## Rancho Draco

True

TNPTPH Regularly walks their goats


----------



## MissMiniNubian

False

TNPTPH bathes their goats every now and then


----------



## Goatastic43

False, we washed a buck once prior to selling him and it was NOT a pleasant experience….

Tnptph Ground is covered in snow


----------



## MissMiniNubian

Goatastic43 said:


> False, we washed a buck once prior to selling him and it was NOT a pleasant experience….


I here you! Just trying to get our buck on the stand is a nightmare.

False.

TNPTPH likes to sketch


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False

Tnptph loves Mac-n-cheese!


----------



## FizzyGoats

True, especially homemade. 

The next person to post here has a soft spot for special needs animals.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Ehhh, sorta true. I love them and their stories but I wouldn’t want to have one. 

Tnptph has tons of books on their shelves they haven’t read yet, but yet they keep buying more. (Yup, I’m guilty)


----------



## Goatastic43

False, I read pretty fast. I do keep buying more though 

Tnptph Will watch the 2022 Winter Olympics


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Probably not. The Olympics have too many politics involved anymore.  I do enjoy the figure skating though. 

Tnptph is watching Star Wars soon or already has this year.


----------



## Goatastic43

Not yet, watched it back in October….I like to wait a bit so it seems better 

Tnptph Is a big fan of The Hobbit movies


----------



## MellonFriend

TRUE. TRUE. TRUE!!!! Saw the last two in the theater at least twice.

TNPTPH watches movies very often.


----------



## Goatastic43

MellonFriend said:


> TRUE. TRUE. TRUE!!!! Saw the last two in the theater at least twice.
> 
> TNPTPH watches movies very often.


 I guess I asked the right person! I’ve only watched the first one. It was really good! I’m going to watch the second one tomorrow. I keep listening to here if they say “Mellon friend!” 

True kinda, about once a week or so

Tnptph Has already failed their New Years resolution


----------



## MellonFriend

Goatastic43 said:


> I guess I asked the right person! I’ve only watched the first one. It was really good! I’m going to watch the second one tomorrow. I keep listening to here if they say “Mellon friend!”


That's in the Lord of the Rings trilogy. Are you watching Hobbit: Desolation of Smaug next or The Lord of the Rings Two Towers? Forgive me if I'm asking a seemingly obvious question, but I'm not sure how much you are aware of. 😉



Goatastic43 said:


> Tnptph Has already failed their New Years resolution


False, I didn't make a New Years resolution.

TNPTPH is Goatastic43. 😄


----------



## Rancho Draco

Nope!

TNPTPH had really nice weather today


----------



## KY Goat Girl

True!!!!!!! It was 51*. 

@MellonFriend! I love LotR too! I’ve read the books and watched all the movies. 

Tnptph is planning on watching Lord of the Rings soon.


----------



## Boers4ever

False because I just finished all 6 Lotr and hobbit movies! Best binge watch movies EVER! Lol I can get into some Tolkien lore.
TNPTPH has read (or even skimmed) the Silmarilian by Tolkien


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I’ve never been able to decide if I like LotR or Star Wars better. 🤷‍♀️ 
@Boers4ever, you forgot to put a Tnptph.


----------



## Boers4ever

KY Goat Girl said:


> I’ve never been able to decide if I like LotR or Star Wars better. 🤷‍♀️
> @Boers4ever, you forgot to put a Tnptph.


Oops I edited one in now.


----------



## Rancho Draco

KY Goat Girl said:


> I’ve never been able to decide if I like LotR or Star Wars better.


Me either! I love them both. Star Wars might win by a very very small margin though. 

False. I should!

TNPTPH has never watched any of the Lord of the Rings movies


----------



## Goatastic43

MellonFriend said:


> That's in the Lord of the Rings trilogy. Are you watching Hobbit: Desolation of Smaug next or The Lord of the Rings Two Towers? Forgive me if I'm asking a seemingly obvious question, but I'm not sure how much you are aware of.


No that’s fine. I actually have no idea about anything LOTR. I am going to binge watch the movies soon though. I can’t remember what movie I’m watching next. I just know it’s the second Hobbit movie lol. 

False, I watched one Lord of the Rings movie years ago. Don’t really remember anything about it though


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Boers4ever said:


> False because I just finished all 6 Lotr and hobbit movies! Best binge watch movies EVER! Lol I can get into some Tolkien lore.
> TNPTPH has read (or even skimmed) the Silmarilian by Tolkien


True! I’ve read read it!  I pretty much choked my way through though.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Rancho Draco said:


> Me either! I love them both. Star Wars might win by a very very small margin though.
> 
> False. I should!
> 
> TNPTPH has never watched any of the Lord of the Rings movies


False! I’ve seen them all twice now.

P.S. I think Star Wars wins by a little too.  

Tnptph likes The Chronicles of Narnia. (2005, 2008 and 2010 Disney versions)


----------



## MellonFriend

True. I'm sad they never made any more. Narnia was my first introduction to fantasy and the first book series I truly LOVED.

TNPTPH doesn't like Harry Potter as much as Lord of the Rings.


----------



## 21goaties

I don't know I think I like the Harry Potter books better than the LOTR movies. (I've only read the Hobbit I haven't read any of the other books).

Tnptph has watched the Charlotte's Web movie and read the book


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Not sure whether to say true or false. I’ve never seen Harry Potter but I hope to someday. 

The Narnia movies are the only fantasy movie my little sister is allowed to watch yet. We watch them every year around thanksgiving or Christmas together. 

Tnptph doesn’t like Harry Potter.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Oh sorry! You posted right before me. 

True! I’ve watched the Charlottes Web movie and read the book. 

Tnptph doesn’t like Harry Potter.


----------



## Goatastic43

True not my favorite

(I LOVE Narnia too btw) 

Tnptph Has watch all the Narnia movies


----------



## KY Goat Girl

If you mean the old and new ones then true! 

Tnptph has a crush on Edmund (Narnia)


----------



## MellonFriend

False, but Caspian, heck yeah.😆

TNPTPH would rather be an elf than a hobbit.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Oooo! Hard one! Um, false. I love hobbits! 

Tnptph would love to be able to eat like a hobbit!


----------



## Rancho Draco

True!

TNPTPH would totally live in a hobbit house


----------



## Goatastic43

True 

Tnptph Loves Reepicheep


----------



## KY Goat Girl

True! 

Tnptph LOVES Aslan!


----------



## i like my goats

true i have read all the Narnia books multiple times
tnptph likes to read books


----------



## KY Goat Girl

True! 

Tnptph has read a few (or all) of the Nancy Drew books.


----------



## Goatastic43

False 

Tnptph Loves the Anne of Green Gables book series


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I didn’t know the books were a series. I’ve only read the first one. But I guess true because I do love the one I’ve read. 

Tnptph loves the book Heidi.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

False, never read them. I'm not much of a reader

TNPTPH's animals like to make noise at night, right when you're trying to catch some well-earned Z's


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False. The main times I hear my animals is in the morning when I’m late to take them to the pasture and in the evening when I’m “late” to take them back to the barn. In the evening I try to leave them out later on sunny days but they don’t like it. They just stand at the gate and scream for me.  

Tnptph has and animal that rarely ever makes a peep.


----------



## MellonFriend

True. My sister has a couple hermit crabs. No noise there! 😜

TNPTPH has an animal that is more than ten years old.


----------



## Goatastic43

False, our oldest is 4 

Tnptph’s kidding season is over


----------



## Rancho Draco

True! Blink and you'll miss it sort of deal.

TNPTPH didn't/doesn't have a kidding season this year


----------



## KY Goat Girl

True. ☹ 

Tnptph owns two bucks


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

False, just a wehter and a doe.

TNPTPH agrees with me when I say that a horse's mane is just a horse mullet


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Never thought of it like that but yeah, I do agree! 

Tnptph has 5 different kinds is animals


----------



## Goatastic43

False

Tnptph loves sour dough bread


----------



## Tanya

No idea what that is... is it like beer bread?

TNPTPH has an animal that thinks it is human


----------



## KY Goat Girl

True! Lol

Tnptph lives in a 3 story house


----------



## Rancho Draco

False. That's a loaded question 😂

TNPTPH is looking forward to summer


----------



## K.B.

True  

Tnptph hates bugs

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Goatastic43

TRUE!! 100%%

Tnptph Makes bread


----------



## Goatastic43

Tanya said:


> No idea what that is... is it like beer bread?
> 
> TNPTPH has an animal that thinks it is human


It’s fermented I think, never made it. It tastes ok. Some people love it others hate it


----------



## Rancho Draco

Goatastic43 said:


> TRUE!! 100%%
> 
> Tnptph Makes bread


True

TNPTPH makes cheese


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Goatastic43 said:


> It’s fermented I think, never made it. It tastes ok. Some people love it others hate it


Yep, it’s fermented for a day or two before baking it. My mom and sister-in-law make it all the time.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Rancho Draco said:


> True
> 
> TNPTPH makes cheese


Not yet. Lol

Tnptph loves creepy crawlies


----------



## MellonFriend

True, I guess. Love is a bit strong. I used to be in the other camp, but my younger sister turned me around.

TNPTPH is planning on adding a new goat to their herd next year.


----------



## Rancho Draco

I would like to make it through next year without any new additions. Only after all the additions this year though. 😆

TNPTPH hasn't had a new goat in over 2 years


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False

Tnptph wants a new buck this year


----------



## Tanya

False

Wears sneakers to the store


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False. I don’t even own sneakers. Lol

Tnptph doesn’t like swimming


----------



## Goatastic43

False 

Tnptph enjoys walking in the park


----------



## KY Goat Girl

True

Tnptph loves to go to lakes.


----------



## TheChewyCorner

True!!! 

TNPTPH doesn’t have a driver’s license


----------



## MissMiniNubian

True! My sister has been bugging me to get a permit...

TNPTPH recently went on a trip


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False. But we are going on one this Sunday.  

Tnptph is afraid to swim in water where you can’t see the bottom.


----------



## MellonFriend

False. I used to be, but then on a vacation once, I went swimming in a dam made lake and I loved swimming on my back from the shore to the really deep part of the lake. It made me feel so small and lonely in a good way. Ahh good times.

TNPTPH has sold a goat for more than $200.


----------



## Goatastic43

False

Tnptph Has been skiing


----------



## Rancho Draco

True. I used to ski all the time. It's been years though

TNPTPH hates snow


----------



## Goatastic43

Hates a strong word, but I’m not in love lol. So false

Tnptph Owns pigs


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False

Tnptph has owned a chinchilla.


----------



## TheChewyCorner

False but it would be so fun to own one I think! 

TNPTPH has had a Dutch Belted dairy cow.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False. 

Tnptph owns a skid steer.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Unfortunately false.

TNPTPH has never owned a tractor


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False. Well, I guess true since I don’t actually own ours. Lol

Tnptph loves the smell of feed stores


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

True! Probably all too true...

TNPTPH has worked on a gypcrete job


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False

Tnphth doesn’t like summer


----------



## Goatastic43

Totally false lol

Tnptph loves winter


----------



## MellonFriend

Eeeh I wouldn't say love. It's a love hate relationship. 😅

TNPTPH can identify all their goats by sound alone.


----------



## Goatastic43

MellonFriend said:


> Eeeh I wouldn't say love. It's a love hate relationship.
> 
> TNPTPH can identify all their goats by sound alone.


True 

Tnptph Has meat goats


----------



## Rancho Draco

Sorta true?

TNPTPH has never milked their goats


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False

Tnptph can only drink goat’s milk


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

False

The next person to post here named their Barn cats


----------



## K.B.

True Bubba Lubba and Ninja 

Tnptph watches Dr. Pol

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## KY Goat Girl

True. Or sorta true. I used to to all the time (even while eating lol) but I have no way to watch it right now.  Lol I’ll live. 

Tnptph love to watch musicals.


----------



## Goatastic43

False

Tnptph Watches The Heartland Docs DVM


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Can't say I do. Heard good things, want to check it out

TNPTPH watches Dr. Jeff: Rocky Mountain Vet


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False

Tnptph only watches live action movies and/or shows.


----------



## MellonFriend

False. I've got no problem with watching animated shows. 

TNPTPH does minecraft.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

True

Tnptph has a Nintendo Switch


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

False

TNPTPH has a rabbit


----------



## Rancho Draco

I have lots of rabbits

TNPTPH has never eaten rabbit


----------



## MellonFriend

False. We eat rabbit all the time. 

TNPTPH has found a four leaf clover.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False

Tnptph has bought cows recently


----------



## Goatastic43

False

Tnptph Has moved recently


----------



## KY Goat Girl

True-ish. If you call moving 6 months ago recently. 

Tnptph is on Craigslist too much.


----------



## Rancho Draco

All too true

TNPTPH has an orchard


----------



## KY Goat Girl

True. 

Tnptph has a vineyard


----------



## Goatastic43

False

Tnptph has a garden


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

False

TNPTPH's cats like to poop in their flowers... I may or may not be speaking from experience


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False

Tnptph has only one cat


----------



## Boers4ever

False I have 11. BUT they are all fixed and strictly outdoors. They were all strays at some point and we rescued and feed them in exchange for them keeping snakes, rats, gophers etc. away. They like to leave us little presents on the door mats to show us how good a job they are doing. Lol. 

TNPTPH has more dogs than cats.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False...unfortunately.

TNPTPH doesn't like cats


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False

Tnptph owns 3 or less cats.


----------



## Rancho Draco

True. I don't have any right now

TNPTPH recently got a new animal


----------



## Boers4ever

True I got a pet flying squirrel. 
TNPTPH has a flower garden.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

That’s so cool you have a pet flying squirrel! 
False

Tnptph has pollen on their trees


----------



## Goatastic43

True 

Tnptph Has buttercups in there fields


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False. I wish 

Tnptph feeds their goats raisins


----------



## MellonFriend

True! Murphy LOVES raisins. 

TNPTPH is having seasonal pollen allergies right now. 🤧


----------



## Rancho Draco

False. Nothing is growing here yet

TNPTPH doesn't have allergies (I wish!)


----------



## Goatastic43

False….what a great it would be….

Tnptph Can’t sleep lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False lol

Tnptph went to bed at 11 last night


----------



## MellonFriend

Does 11:30 count? 😅 

TNPTPH is going to run some errands today.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False

TNPTPH likes to run errands


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Only true if it’s to TSC, feed store, or Rural King. Lol

Tnptph hates shopping for clothes.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

True!

TNPTPH likes shopping for clothes


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False! 

Tnptph hates all the feed store prices nowadays.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

True, it just keeps going up.

TNPTPH listens to music while doing chores


----------



## KY Goat Girl

True! 

Tnptph listens to music while mowing


----------



## MellonFriend

False. I don't mow. But I love listening to music!

TNPTPH listens to music while milking.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

That will probably be true once I start milking since I listen to music so much. Lol 

Tnptph has the game Goatfish. Super fun! Lol


----------



## MellonFriend

True! I do like that game.

TNPTPH has the game Taco Cat Goat Cheese Pizza. (If you don't, get it now! 😄)


----------



## Goatastic43

True, I’m terrible at it though 

Tnptph Like to play Monopoly


----------



## Rancho Draco

True

TNPTPH doesn't like board games


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False! 

Tnptph likes card games


----------



## MellonFriend

True! 
(By the way I'm undefeated at taco cat goat cheese pizza.🌮🐈🐐🧀🍕) Just had to brag there for a minute. 😏😄

TNPTPH is going to make soap soon.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False. Hopefully some day. 
(I think I’m gonna have to check out this Taco Cat Goat Cheese Pizza game. Lol) 

Tnptph has watched The Chosen.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False, only clips of it.

TNTPH likes to watch Yellowstone


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I’ve never seen it so I’m not sure if that’s true or false. 

Tnptph has more than 5 nieces and nephews.


----------



## Rancho Draco

False. All my siblings are 12+ years younger than me

TNPTPH doesn't have cousins


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

False. I have lots of little cousins

TNPTPH is sick of the gas prices


----------



## KY Goat Girl

True, and I can’t even drive yet. 

Tnptph needs to go to the feed store today or else their goats won’t eat tonight.  Yup, that’s me


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False..but soon lol!

TNPTPH like to give their goats hugs


----------



## KY Goat Girl

True! But my goats don’t like it. They think I’m man handling them. 

Tnptph had a milkshake today.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False but I wish!

TNPTPH wants a milkshake


----------



## Goatastic43

True 

Tnptph Wants an ice cream!


----------



## MellonFriend

Eeehh... I'll pass on the icecream. I'd much rather have my sweets in a none cold format. 

TNPTPH loves cheesecake.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

True!

TNPTPH doesn't like chocolate


----------



## MellonFriend

FAAAAALLLLLSSSSEEE. I like chocolate so much that my family gets me chocolate for birthday and Christmas presents. 🍫

TNPTPH likes to sleep in complete darkness.


----------



## Rancho Draco

False but I don't like having a night light either. Just a window so that any light from outside can come in. 

TNPTPH likes to have a candle burning in the house (I do!)


----------



## Goatastic43

True, but we rarely have candles 

Tnptph Makes their own soap


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

False

TNPTPH is on the couch with their dog as they're typing this (again may or may not be speaking from experience 🤣)



KY Goat Girl said:


> True, and I can’t even drive yet.


I'm in the same situation! Legally can't drive quite yet, but I can't stand the prices! I still sometimes have to pay for gas for my 4 wheelers and mini bike though


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False. My dog is in his house for the night. 

Tnptph sleeps with a fan (Box fan or other similar noise maker) in their room at night.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> I'm in the same situation! Legally can't drive quite yet, but I can't stand the prices! I still sometimes have to pay for gas for my 4 wheelers and mini bike though


I try to be sure that if I see something on Craigslist I like, that it’s in a 30 mile range because of the gas prices. Anything further I don’t even mess with asking my parents.


----------



## MellonFriend

KY Goat Girl said:


> Tnptph sleeps with a fan (Box fan or other similar noise maker) in their room at night.


True. I use a fan setting on space heater, although the oscillation has developed a squeak that has been keeping me awake. 

TNPTPH watched a movie yesterday or is going to watch one tonight.


----------



## Rancho Draco

I might watch one today. It's storming all weekend here

TNPTPH is hoping for lots of rain this spring


----------



## Goatastic43

False…though now I kinda want to

Tnptph Loves Star Wars


----------



## Goatastic43

Whoops, think we posted at the same time…

True I guess, we could use some rain right now

Tnptph Loves Star Wars


----------



## KY Goat Girl

True! 

Tnptph loves The Mummy trilogy.


----------



## Boers4ever

True!! One of my favorites!
TNPTPH has seen the Illusionist movie. (Also one of my favorites)


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False.
TNPTPH has watched Heartland or wants to


----------



## KY Goat Girl

True. I’ve watched but not a fan of it. 

Tnptph has a goat with a birthday soon.


----------



## Goatastic43

False

Tnptph Has a goat over 8 years old


----------



## Boers4ever

False. My oldest is 6. 
TNPTPH eats fruit with sandwiches instead of chips or fries.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False, I don't really eat sandwiches 

TNPTPH barrel races (with a horse)


----------



## MellonFriend

False. Yeah no. 😅

TNPTPH is a Nascar fan.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

true!

TNPTPH likes horses


----------



## Rancho Draco

Love them! My favorite part of summer growing up was helping out at my uncle's horse ranch

TNPTPH currently owns a horse


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False. 

Tnptph listens to music in the car


----------



## Boers4ever

True! I love music at any time. 
TNPTPH plays an instrument.


----------



## MellonFriend

True. I've played guitar since I was eight, I struggle to play violin, and I dabble around with the ukulele. I also have an ocarina, but that's more of just a novelty.

TNPTPH likes all sort of music styles.


----------



## Rancho Draco

I'll listen to just about anything. 

TNPTPH likes classical music


----------



## KY Goat Girl

True

Tnptph like to eat Ants on a Log (celery with peanut butter and raisins)


----------



## Iluvlilly!

True!! Thought we were the only ones that called them that, lol!

TNPTPH likes peanut butter


----------



## KY Goat Girl

True but only with other things. Not by itself. 

Tnptph wants to raise rabbits


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False. Use too but not any more.

TNPTPH likes to paint their nails


----------



## Goatastic43

False. The barn always finds a way to ruin them 

Tnptph Can solve a Rubix Cube


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False.  I get frustrated too quickly. 

Tnptph goes to church on Wednesday nights.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False

TNPTPH shows goats


----------



## Rancho Draco

False, none of my girls are registered. I plan to once I get some registered goats though.

TNPTPH only has mixed breed goats


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False

Tnptph ate cheese and crackers yesterday


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False

TNPTPH doesn't like cheese


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False

Tnptph has 6 or less goats right now


----------



## MellonFriend

False. I've got ten right now, but only five of those are keepers so I guess sorta true too.

TNPTPH usually eats dessert after dinner.


----------



## Rancho Draco

False but I do have a tray of brownies made right now! 

TNPTPH doesn't like sugary candy


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

*FALSE*

The next person to post here has a pet rabbit


----------



## MellonFriend

False. No pet rabbits. Only meat breeders. 

TNPTPH likes anything orange flavored.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

True! 

Tnptph likes lemon flavored anything.


----------



## MellonFriend

True. 🤤🍋

TNPTPH plays the let's surf game when their internet goes down. 🏄‍♀️


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False unless it’s something that actually has nothing to do with surfing.  Idk what that is. 

Tnptph is going on a trip soon


----------



## Goatastic43

True! Thursday to the South Carolina beach!

Tnptph is ready for summer break!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

True

Tnptph went to bed way earlier than usual last night.


----------



## Rancho Draco

False

TNPTPH is really good about sticking to a set bedtime


----------



## Iluvlilly!

True, most of the time!

TNPTPH likes to wake up early but stays in bed for another hour or so


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

OH YEAH. So true. Way too true...

TNPTPH likes country music

I think you're an awesome person if you're gonna say true, fyi


----------



## Boers4ever

False… BWAHAHAHA 
(sorry can’t hear your disapproval over the sound of my laughing)
TNPTPH likes snow.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Snow and I have a weird relationship. It keeps the bugs away but when you see it for half the year green grass is so much more welcome.

TNPTPH is already complaining about the heat (me)



MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> OH YEAH. So true. Way too true...
> 
> TNPTPH likes country music
> 
> I think you're an awesome person if you're gonna say true, fyi


I'll just be awesome for the both of us then 😉


----------



## KY Goat Girl

True! 

Tnptph is already making plans for next winter. Lol


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False, don't eve have plans for this summer lol

TNPTPH likes to go swimming


----------



## MellonFriend

True. Especially in lakes and rivers. 

TNPTPH drinks milk twice a day.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False, I don't really like the milk from the store

TNPTPH likes loud trucks


----------



## AmyM505

False: I hate loud trucks

TNPTPH has their garden planted already.


----------



## Rancho Draco

I wish! We have had a cold spring so far and the ground just thawed out

TNPTPH isn't doing a garden this year


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False

Tnptph watches more movies than shows


----------



## Iluvlilly!

True

TNTPHP doesn't watch tv


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False

Tnptph has watched the Mandie movies.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False

TNPTPH has watched Little House on the Prairie


----------



## KY Goat Girl

True! Several times over! 

Tnptph has watched the western movie, Shenandoah.


----------



## Goatastic43

False

Tnptph Has watched Andy Griffin


----------



## MellonFriend

True. I think it's part of the reason I wanted to take up guitar when I was little.

TNPTPH has seen an elk in real life. (I saw one today!)


----------



## KY Goat Girl

True! 

Tnptph only got less than 2 hours of sleep last night.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Not last night but that does happen from time to time. 

TNPTPH has eaten elk

@MellonFriend I'm giggling a little about seeing an elk. They're native to where I grew up. I sometimes forget how small their range is


----------



## FizzyGoats

True, I grew up in Colorado and my brothers were hunters so we had elk from time to time. 

TNPTPH feeds all their animals before they feed themselves.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

True! 

Tnptph has eaten mountain goat.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False

TNPTPH has never eaten goat before


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False

Tnptph gets nervous when driving in traffic


----------



## Rancho Draco

True! I don't like driving all that much to begin with but especially not in traffic

TNPTPH is currently sitting with their animals


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False.  Unless you call my 11 month old nephew an animal…..

Tnptph can’t get the We Don’t Talk About Bruno song out of their head


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False!

TNPTPH likes pop music


----------



## MellonFriend

True, but not all pop music.

TNPTPH likes to eat strawberries with powdered sugar.


----------



## Rancho Draco

True but it's been years since I've had them like that

TNPTPH grows some kind of berries


----------



## KY Goat Girl

True. 

Tnptph has read the Rush Limbaugh history books.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False

Tnptph likes math


----------



## Goatastic43

F.A.L.S.E.

Tnptph Likes history


----------



## Boers4ever

True but not if it’s for a school grade. I have trouble memorizing dates and matching events with them. 
TNPTPH has an unusual pet. (Something other than the basic farm animals or cat/dog/goldfish).


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Does a sister count? If not then false.  

Tnptph likes to watch the Progressive commercials.


----------



## Rancho Draco

I definitely think a sister counts 😂

Yeah. They have some pretty funny ones.

TNPTPH has apple trees


----------



## FizzyGoats

True, but they are small and haven’t produced any apples yet. 

The next person to post here has seen the movie The Man From Snowy River.


----------



## Goatastic43

False, never heard of it

Tnptph Has watched all the Spider-Man movies


----------



## Rancho Draco

False but I would like to. I think I've seen at least one from each of the different iterations

TNPTPH keeps up with all the Marvel cinematic content


----------



## g-oats

False, not a marvel fan.

TNPTPH keeps coturnix quail.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False

Tnptph likes to watch soccer


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False

TNPTPH doesn't like watching sports


----------



## Goatastic43

Very false

Tnptph Enjoys watching or playing basketball


----------



## MellonFriend

False to watching. I don't like watching most sports. I'm so competitive that if I pick a side, it takes the fun out of it for me. However, playing basketball is another story. I used to be quite good when I was younger. I took lessons from a high school coach that thought I had real potential.

TNPTPH has lived in multiple different states.


----------



## Goatastic43

True

Tnptph Has been out of the country


----------



## Rancho Draco

True. I'm actually from North Dakota. 

TNPTPH has never traveled out of their home country


----------



## Rancho Draco

Goatastic43 said:


> True
> 
> Tnptph Has been out of the country


We think so much alike! Yes, I've briefly been to Canada

TNPTPH had fresh fruit today


----------



## Boers4ever

True
TNPTPH likes chihuahuas


----------



## AmyM505

True: I have one

TNPTPH raises pigs


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False

TNPTPH wants to raise pigs


----------



## Rancho Draco

True! I might be able to this year which is exciting

TNPTPH is having storms today


----------



## Goatastic43

False

Tnptph Has hot, sunny weather today


----------



## KY Goat Girl

True

Tnptph has been stung by a dragonfly.  Not fun at all.


----------



## Rancho Draco

False but I can imagine. Ouch!

TNPTPH only has goats, no other animals


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False, also a dog mom!

TNPTPH has 2 goats


----------



## Goatastic43

False, I have 4

Tnptph Has had goats for over 10 years


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False

TNPTPH has thought about getting out of goats


----------



## Goatastic43

True, for a split second when they were being brats 

Tnptph Had goats, got out of goats, then got them again


----------



## KY Goat Girl

True-ish. I said I was getting out of them a few years ago but couldn’t make myself sell every single one so I only had 2. 

Tnptph has played the new Lego Star Wars game


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

False

TNPTPH hates (or hated) the end of the school year tests


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False

TNPTPH likes school


----------



## Goatastic43

FALSE

TNPTPH Likes solving puzzles


----------



## KY Goat Girl

True. Depending on the difficulty level.  

Tnptph wants (or got) a truck for their first vehicle


----------



## Goatastic43

True I guess? I’ll take anything I can get 

Tnptph Has been to Europe


----------



## Rancho Draco

False. 

TNPTPH has been to 2 countries outside of their home country


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False

Tnptph has a tv in their bedroom


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False

TNPTPH likes marvel movies


----------



## MellonFriend

True. But I've been a little disappointed in them more recently.

TNPTPH can jog a mile


----------



## Rancho Draco

I could before I got covid. Not anymore though

TNPTPH actively plays on a sport team


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False

TNPTPH wants to play sports


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False

Tnptph hates driving near semis


----------



## Rancho Draco

So true!

TNPTPH hates driving in general (me)


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Never driven on the road but, true. 

Tnptph likes long road trips (as long as they aren’t the one driving lol)


----------



## Goatastic43

Mostly true

Tnptph Owns boers


----------



## Iluvlilly!

True!

TNPTPH likes beagles


----------



## KY Goat Girl

True! I really want one! 

Tnptph has or had owned a Rottweiler


----------



## Rancho Draco

False but an aunt of mine had one.

TNPTPH has never owned a dog


----------



## Iluvlilly!

@KY Goat Girl You should really get one!!

False, I have a beagle

TNPTPH wants a dog


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Iluvlilly! said:


> @KY Goat Girl You should really get one!!
> 
> False, I have a beagle
> 
> TNPTPH wants a dog


I probably can’t because it’s a strict rule, no “pets” anymore. 

True! We have 2 already but I really want one of my own. 

Tnptph has more than 2 dogs.


----------



## Tanya

False

TNPTPH has had a weirdo for a pet.....


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False

Tnptph has too many “pets”.


----------



## Goatastic43

False!! 

Tnptph Wants chickens


----------



## Rancho Draco

True. I already have over 30 of them but I still want more. That counts right?

TNPTPH wants cattle


----------



## KY Goat Girl

True-ish

Tnptph has baby goat fever


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False

TNPTPH is homeschooled


----------



## Tanya

False.

Loves cattle


----------



## Iluvlilly!

True!!

TNTPH wants ducks


----------



## KY Goat Girl

True-ish

Tnptph likes to read


----------



## Iluvlilly!

True, at times i can finish a book in one night lol

TNPTPH doesn't like to read


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False

Tnptph reads more than 100 books a year


----------



## Goatastic43

False, I can’t imagine being able to read that much! That would be cool!

Tnptph’s Favorite superhero is Spider-Man


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I can’t say true or false since I’ve not seen it

Tnptph’s favorite Star Wars character is Obi Wan Kenobi.


----------



## Goatastic43

True! 

Tnptph Has read more books then movies they have watched this year


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False.  And that’s probably a bad thing

Tnptph watches too much tv


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False, I don't watch very much

TNPTPH likes to watch comedy shows


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False

Tnptph likes to watch westerns


----------



## Rancho Draco

True

TNPTPH has ridden a horse this month


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False. 

Tnptph is going to do hoof trims for their goats this month


----------



## Goatastic43

Probably true

Tnptph Just trimmed their goats hooves


----------



## Rancho Draco

False. It needs to happen soon though

TNPTPH only has to trim a couple times a year


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False

Tnptph likes trimming hooves


----------



## Rancho Draco

I do actually enjoy it

TNPTPH has gotten a new animal this month


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False-so far

Tnptph keeps having to remind themselves of why they told themselves no more buying goats until a certain time. (Me)


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Lol luckily don't have that problem!!

Tnptph wants to get more goats


----------



## MellonFriend

True. I need to get a new buck, and I would like to possibly add another doe. And of course having about twenty more than I have now would be nice, but that's unreasonable. 😅

TNPTPH has been to Texas.


----------



## Boers4ever

True I live in Texas! 
TNPTPH loves s’mores


----------



## KY Goat Girl

True! 

Tnptph loves to drink chocolate milk quite often.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

True! My coffee shop puts some orange flavor in it, it's so good

TNPTPH has a fun game that they like to play while doing farm chores


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False

Tnptph likes to organize things


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

False and true. I like when they are organized, I just don't like doing the organizing

TNPTPH has a dog


----------



## KY Goat Girl

True. I have 2

Tnptph gets up before 9 every morning


----------



## Iluvlilly!

True

TNPTPH gets up before 6 every morning


----------



## Rancho Draco

False. I try but I end up getting to bed so late it's usually closer to 6:30

TNPTPH is getting a late start on the garden this year


----------



## Goatastic43

TRUE! The weather has been awful until recently 

Tnptph started their garden back in March


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False, we wish. Lol

Tnptph always plants more than they need in their garden


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

False. I don't have a garden. I have flower beds, but the goats eat them. And don't try to tell me they don't eat sage and lavendar, THEY DO! Lol

TNPTPH is currently at work/school


----------



## KY Goat Girl

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> False. I don't have a garden. I have flower beds, but the goats eat them. And don't try to tell me they don't eat sage and lavendar, THEY DO! Lol
> 
> TNPTPH is currently at work/school


I believe you on the sage.  Our goats loved the sage bush in TX when they’d get out.

False

Tnptph has 30 or less acres of land.


----------



## Goatastic43

True

Tnptph Has more then 20 acres of land


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False, I have none but my parents have 63 lol

TNPTPH wants over 100 acres


----------



## Rancho Draco

So true! I'm only on 6 right now and I'm very quickly running out of room.

TNPTPH is on a property that was handed down to them


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False

Tnptph wants a bigger barn. Lol


----------



## MellonFriend

True. Don't we all. 🙃 

TNPTPH likes to paint.


----------



## Tanya

True.

TNPTPH watches series too much


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False

Tnptph has a huge garden


----------



## EJskeleton

Well technically it's not me, but my mom does kinda have a pretty good sized garden. 

Tnptph has goats as a hobby.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

True

Tnptph cleaned house today.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False

Tnptph likes to clean house


----------



## Goatastic43

FALSE 

Tnptph Likes to clean the barn


----------



## KY Goat Girl

True. Don’t we all? Lol

Tnptph recently mowed the yard


----------



## MellonFriend

False. We don't mow our lawns. That's the rabbits' jobs.

TNPTPH occasionally watches R rated movies.


----------



## Goatastic43

False

Tnptph Has watched Star Trek


----------



## KY Goat Girl

True. Once, a long time ago. I don’t care for it. 

Tnptph likes car rides


----------



## KY Goat Girl

@happybleats, @ksalvagno it double posted.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

True kind of, sometimes i get car sick tho

TNPTPH likes long road trips


----------



## happybleats

Took care of double post


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Iluvlilly! said:


> True kind of, sometimes i get car sick tho
> 
> TNPTPH likes long road trips


True-ish

Tnptph likes bowling


----------



## MellonFriend

False. 🙃 I'm not very good and I really dislike losing. 😅

TNPTPH loves steak.


----------



## Rancho Draco

So true! It doesn't get much better than a grilled t-bone. 

TNPTPH has some animals they really should sell but hasn't yet


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Sorta true

TNPTPH hates selling animals


----------



## Goatastic43

Who doesn’t! Unless it’s a skittish or mean animal, yes I hate selling animals 

Tnptph Has to sell some kids soon


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False. 

Tnptph wants to get rabbits soon


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False

TNPTPH likes training dogs


----------



## KY Goat Girl

It depends on how well training is going

Tnptph has 2 dogs


----------



## MellonFriend

True, I have three personally.

TNPTPH can type pretty fast.


----------



## Rancho Draco

True on a phone but I usually have some spelling errors I need to fix

TNPTPH much prefers typing on a computer keyboard than a phone


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Mmm I'd have to say I'm pretty good at both so false

TNPTPH doesn't have a smartphone


----------



## Goatastic43

False

Tnptph doesn’t have a computer/laptop


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False

Tnptph has a phone, laptop, and tablet


----------



## Goatastic43

True

Tnptph Needs to trim hooves


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False, just did it. Lol

Tnptph has a bike that they never use


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False

TNPTPH likes to go four-wheeling/mudding


----------



## KY Goat Girl

True! 

Tnptph loves to take joy rides on any farm motor vehicle


----------



## Rancho Draco

So true!

TNPTPH uses some kind of vehicle every day for chores (tractor, 4 wheeler, etc)


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Not so much for my goat “chores”. More for garden work and such but I do use it everyday. 

Tnptph likes working outside


----------



## FizzyGoats

True. I much prefer outside chores to inside ones. 

TNPTPH not only names their animals, but gives them nicknames as well.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Kinda true

Tnptph names every animal they have (even chickens)


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False, I don't name chickens but everything else usually has a name

TNPTPH is running out of names for their pets


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False, thankfully. 

Tnptph likes to use names of tv characters for their animals


----------



## MellonFriend

True! TV, movies and book characters. 

TNPTPH has seen The Dark Knight Trilogy


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False

TNPTPH likes Harry Potter


----------



## Goatastic43

False 

Tnptph likes Lord of the Rings


----------



## AmyM505

True

Tnptph likes Gladiator


----------



## MellonFriend

True! That's a great movie. I almost always cry at then end.

TNPTPTH has seen the movie Arrival.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False

Tnptph has seen The Mummy trilogy


----------



## Iluvlilly!

False

TNPTPH wants to see Avatar 2


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Absolutely

TNPTPH has watched at least one, if not all, Hunger Games


----------



## Rancho Draco

True although it's been awhile since I've watched them

TNPTPH plans on going to see Top Gun


----------



## MellonFriend

False.

TNPTPH owns a lot of movies.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

True-ish

Tnptph goes to church


----------



## Rancho Draco

True

TNPTPH has gone more than a year without buying a goat (definitely not me)


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Not me either! 

Tnptph doesn’t like shoe shopping


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

False I LOVE shopping for cow boots 😍 

TNPTPH has a inside dog lol


----------



## MellonFriend

True. A Pomeranian named Saratoga (Sara for short)

TNPTPH has made soap.


----------



## Goatastic43

Um….helped make it 

Tnptph Has to trim hooves today


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

True 😳

TNPTPH has a prego doe ( if you do pics must be included ) 😂


----------

